# Ode to the tassel loafer (pics)...



## Doctor Damage

There is no particular reason for this thread, although (1) I will dedicate it to Harris's re-appearance (a man matching his description was last seen...well, that would be _telling_), also (2) tassel loafers seem to have been supplanted by LHS and boat shoes in the forum (or maybe I'm just reading the wrong threads).

Anyway, below, for everyone's visual enjoyment, a bunch of Alden tassel loafers listed on eBay in the last year.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's an amazing pair of cordovans. I am always astonished at how beautiful the horse-hide looks in comparison with calfskin.


----------



## mpcsb

Doctor Damage said:


> There is no particular reason for this thread...tassel loafers seem to have been supplanted by LHS and boat shoes in the forum (or maybe I'm just reading the wrong threads).


Supplanted - nah, can't be. They're one of the baseline articles, although recently I have been very partial to my kiltie tassels, anyway those cordos look nice.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Pair of black calfskin tassels.



Here's a really old pair, still holding up and very charming.


----------



## abc123

I love the suede ones. How much do they go for, the Alden ones?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's two pairs of Alden suede tassels, also known as the #666.


----------



## eagle2250

Doctor Damage said:


> Anyway, below, for everyone's visual enjoyment, a bunch of Alden tassel loafers listed on eBay in the last year.


Doc: If you keep posting pictures like that, I will be forced to trade in my AE Graysons for a pair of Alden tassels. Those are some very handsome pairs of shoes!


----------



## paper clip

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's two pairs of Alden suede tassels, also known as the #666.


Aaah! The shoes of the Beast!:devil:


----------



## ASF

*What to wear with the Alden suede tassels...*

The Alden suede tassels are good looking kicks.

I usually wear a suit to work with 563's or 660's and 986's with khakis or charcoal trousers when wearing a blazer or tweed coat.

What do you wear wear when wearing the Alden suede tassels?

ASF


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

ASF said:


> What do you wear wear when wearing the Alden suede tassels?
> 
> ASF


With a model number like 666, surely the only answer is, "Nothing at all!" :devil:


----------



## Harris

Reappearance, eh? Color me intrigued. Dr. Dam: did we cross paths? Now that'd be, well, uh, "telling."

Remember, though, Dam: a lot of guys wear sack suits and tassel mocs! It could have been Cooly, after all.

You don't hang out at the Yankee Doodle Tap Room, do you? If so, the guy in the sack-tassels-repp-horn rims combo apologizes for wreaking of American Spirit "Browns" (non-filters) and keeping company with professors. 

Some habits are worth holding onto.

Cheers.


----------



## Larchmont

I was recently thinking the same thing - has the tassel been pushed to the back of the closet? The Brooks cordovan tassel would be my first purchase if I had to start a shoe collection.

It may be that people are not wearing suits and dress trousers as much. I try to wear my tassels at least once a weak. 13 years and still going strong.


----------



## AlanC

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's two pairs of Alden suede tassels, also known as the #666.


My, what well taken photographs! :biggrin2:


----------



## mcarthur

*tassel loafers*

The tassel loafers in either burgundy or black shell cordovan are the best!


----------



## bigCat

ASF;397185
What do you wear wear when wearing the Alden suede tassels?
[/QUOTE said:


> Blazer, gray flannel pants.
> 
> Navy suit or pants


----------



## Doctor Damage

Size comparison. The pair on the left is sized 11 AAA, while the pair on the right is sized 11 EE.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Now here's a really odd sized pair. I didn't post the photo of the inside, but this pair is marked 10.5 AAAA/AA.


----------



## kforton

*hey, those are mine!*



Doctor Damage said:


> Size comparison. The pair on the left is sized 11 AAA, while the pair on the right is sized 11 EE.


Actually, the pair on the right are 11EEE. They used to be mine, and I sold them on ebay to a very happy fellow in Germany. After a few earings I could tell they were not fitting right, but at that point it was too late. I still have the damnest time fitting Aldens to my feet. I work with Ed at Shoemart now, but I am second guessing some of his/my judgment lately. I need new black tassels and am considering Allen Edmonds b'c they are not as pointed. Is that blasphemy? I may also just go to a EEEE in the Alden. Any thoughts?


----------



## well-kept

Dr. D.
From the size variation, I gather you collect these as art objects.


----------



## Coolidge24

Beautiful array, Dr. Damage.


----------



## Doctor Damage

kforton said:


> Actually, the pair on the right are 11EEE. They used to be mine, and I sold them on ebay to a very happy fellow in Germany.


What are the odds of me those shoes being owned by a member of this forum?



> ...I still have the damnest time fitting Aldens to my feet. I work with Ed at Shoemart now, but I am second guessing some of his/my judgment lately. I need new black tassels and *am considering Allen Edmonds because they are not as pointed*. Is that blasphemy? I may also just go to a EEEE in the Alden. Any thoughts?


Sounds like you have the same prob I have with all RTW welted shoes with stiff toe puffs, i.e. my toes are squished. My solution has been to switch to Italian mocassins and drivers, which are much softer and shape to my feet better, but are very un-trad.

I think Alden will make shoes with a bigger drop between the toe/heel measurements, for example maybe a EE toe with an A heel. But frankly I don't know, and you'd probably have to wait the better part of a year to get them. Does anyone know?

Also, in this forum, a few months ago someone mentioned that on the recommendation of a salesman they bought a longer shoe than normal, but also narrower than normal, so they achieved the longer toe box (no toe squishing) but the narrower width ensured that it didn't slip off the foot. I don't remember who that was...again, anyone?

Just saying what pops up in my memory, hopefully members who own lots of Aldens and/or who deal with the company regularly will have some info.


----------



## Laxplayer

Dr. Damage,

Beautiful shoes. Which pair are yours? I don't own any tassels, but I have been seriously considering them. 

Harris,

Non filtered American Spirits huh? Aren't those pretty harsh? Or, do you smoke them like cigars ie. without inhaling. I know they do not add all the chemicals to them, so I was just wondering if that made any difference. It's funny you mentioned professors, as I knew two professors who were fond of American Spirit, must be an intellectual thing.


----------



## mcarthur

*tassel loafers*



Laxplayer said:


> Dr. Damage,
> 
> Beautiful shoes. Which pair are yours? I don't own any tassels, but I have been seriously considering them.
> 
> Harris,
> 
> Non filtered American Spirits huh? Aren't those pretty harsh? Or, do you smoke them like cigars ie. without inhaling. I know they do not add all the chemicals to them, so I was just wondering if that made any difference. It's funny you mentioned professors, as I knew two professors who were fond of American Spirit, must be an intellectual thing.


Lx-
I would highly recommend to you that should purchase tassel loafers shoes in either burgundy or black shell cordovan.


----------



## kforton

I looked at the Allen Edmonds this afternoon at lunch. Compared to my Aldens, they were ugly. The stitching is all wrong--it's just run in a line by a machine. And they looked so clunky. I think I'll try the EEEE in black calf.


----------



## AlanC

I'll crash the party with these Allen Edmonds Saratogas:

https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10102694ny.jpg


----------



## bigCat

AlanC said:


> I'll crash the party with these Allen Edmonds Saratogas:
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10102694ny.jpg


Those are much sleeker looking than current Graysons. And the stitching is much nicer. What last were they on (number 5)?


----------



## Harris

Laxplayer: you're not the first to note the "harshness" of the American Spirit Browns (ASBs). They take some getting used to...


----------



## jamgood

Spring's just around the corner.......


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's more Aldens from eBay, these specimens from some eBay store which used to be called Clothing Broker, now I think they are ShoeZen or something... Anyway, they take really great photos of shoes.

660 (black calfskin)


663 (burgundy calfskin)



563 (shell 8 cordovan)



I have a bunch of Alden photos from these people, of a variety of styles (LHS, full strap pennies, brogues, lace-ups, etc.), so maybe I will post them sometime.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Might as well cap this on off with some Brooks Brothers tassel loafers. This pair is the brown suede (the photos seem brighter).


----------



## Doctor Damage

Brooks Brothers tassels in cordovan. *Harris*, do you know if the BB are on a different last than the Aldens? My memory tells me there was a thread on this last year but I can't locate.


----------



## familyman

Wore my AE tassells yesterday and to class last night. When walking down the empty halls the tassells made little clicking sounds with every step. It made me smile. I'm enjoying my tassells more and more every time I wear them.


----------



## Harris

Dr. Dam, I was told (via e-mail) by an Alden staff person that Brooks offered the "rounder toed" Alden for only a couple of seasons, and only in calfskin. It did, in fact, feature a different last (not Aberdeen). I forget the #, but I'm sure it's easily learned.

I'm pretty sure that aside from the heel foxing on the Brooks version, the two are identical, including lasts. I've tried on the Brooks tassels a few times at the 346's shoe shop, and I couldn't distinquish (in terms of fit) between them and the non-Brooks Aldens. Just my 2 cents, as I have no verifiable data.

One of my complaints about the made-for-Brooks tassel is that Alden uses brown stitching and very subtle welting. Actually, I think that Alden is making the non-Brooks tassels that way (nowadays) too. 

I prefer the white stitching. And the bold welts, as featured here:


----------



## well-kept

It has often seemed to me that the Alden/Brooks tassel has been made with varying vamp lengths over the years. Some of them look much higher-longer than others in the same size from different periods. Same with the LHS. Anyone confirm?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Since you're on a roll, *Harris*, do you remember this pair? Black suede, wonderful for the city. Someone posted this image a long time ago, but again I don't remember anything about it; must have been a special edition style.


----------



## Harris

I do not remember that shoe.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Came across an old AAAC old thread (pre-archive meltdown) with a link to www.mouldedshoe.com, but it doesn't seem related. Must have been a one-off. Oh well...


----------



## Harris

I'm still waiting for Alden to make it possible for the LHS and the tassel moc to be made in/with the leather they use for the H410. It's a high quality corrected grain (not an oxymoron) burgundy calf. I'd settle for a dark reddish-burgundy brush-off calfskin that resembles this:


----------



## mcarthur

Harris said:


> I'm still waiting for Alden to make it possible for the LHS and the tassel moc to be made in/with the leather they use for the H410. It's a high quality corrected grain (not an oxymoron) burgundy calf. I'd settle for a dark reddish-burgundy brush-off calfskin that resembles this:


Harris-
Have you asked either Ed at shoemart or Tom at leathersoul if this shoe could be a special order for you


----------



## Harris

I contacted Alden. They told me the H410 leather is owned and used exclusively by the Cape Cod (Alden) factory and cannot be used for the non Cape Cod shoes. I have no idea why. I'm confused.


----------



## mcarthur

Harris said:


> I contacted Alden. They told me the H410 leather is owned and used exclusively by the Cape Cod (Alden) factory and cannot be used for the non Cape Cod shoes. I have no idea why. I'm confused.


Harris-
As you know Tom is a active member of this forum and hopefully he can enlighten us with the real story.


----------



## Harris

I'd like to know more, actually. I find it difficult to believe that an Alden Cape Cod collection shoe leather can't also be used for other Alden shoes. Seems a tad odd.


----------



## mcarthur

Harris said:


> I'd like to know more, actually. I find it difficult to believe that an Alden Cape Cod collection shoe leather can't also be used for other Alden shoes. Seems a tad odd.


Harris-
We are being challenged to get to the bottom of this riddle. Good luck my friend!


----------



## Harris

I'd love to hear that someone has solved this riddle. 

I'm a big fan of burgundy brush off calf. The H410 leather--again, a high quality corrected grain burgundy calf--is perfect for either the tassel moc or the LHS. The H410 is not featured in their catalog (or online). I've only seen the shoe at the Madison Avenue Alden Shop. It's a beefroll.

If I learned that suddenly Alden can do it, I would be very pleased.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's an odd eBay find (below): an Alden tassel in *style 668*.
Does anyone know what colour that is?
Cordovan or calfskin?


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

Looks just like an old pair of burgandy calfskins do/should. No way thats shell cordovan, IMO.

Eric


----------



## DOn_Gotti

Definitly no cordos.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I am particularly intrigued by the style number (668). It does not appear to be offered today by the usual suppliers of Aldens. The logo on the sock liner suggests that the shoe is at least a decade old, so this may be a leather which is no longer offered. I'm hoping one of our older members may know something.


----------



## AlanC

Doctor Damage said:


> Since you're on a roll, *Harris*, do you remember this pair? Black suede, wonderful for the city. Someone posted this image a long time ago, but again I don't remember anything about it; must have been a special edition style.


I'm sorry, but I just have to stand opposed to black suede.


----------



## spinlps

AlanC said:


> I'm sorry, but I just have to stand opposed to black suede.


What about grey suede? I've been looking for a pair of grey suede tassels... anyone?


----------



## paper clip

*Alden 605*

Just won from ebay: Alden 605 - which appears to be in the fall 2006 Ben Silver catalog:




























Ben Silver:

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=112&show=404&display=7484&group=1


----------



## jml90

I just won these on the bay


----------



## Doctor Damage

Found a better photo of that PRL "Danville" loafer on the Nordstrom website, although the shoe is a few years discontinued. They describe it as follows: _Classic drop tassel moc with the finest Italian baby calf or English suede uppers. Flex construction ensures an extremely flexible shoe while still providing the look of a substantial outsole. By Ralph Lauren; imported. Color pictured is Dark Brown Calf._


----------



## Speas

My Russell tassels


----------



## spinlps

*Another pair of RL Tassels*

Another pair of RL Tassels: The Redway in Tan Burnished Calf.
According to the auction, these are Benchmade in England (so CJ?).


----------



## AlanC

*AE Saratoga*

Here are a pair of AE Saratogas I didn't win on ebay last week:


----------



## spinlps

AlanC said:


> Here are a pair of AE Saratogas I didn't win on ebay last week:


AlanC, what color does AE call those? I've only ever seen that shoe in burgandy.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Spinlps, your post reminded me that I had the photos below saved on my hard drive. Many folks here will remember these shoes from eBay: two pairs of PRL "Darlton" tassel loafers, in that unique-to-Polo shell cordovan. Beautiful. Even nicer than the Alden Shell 8, to my eye. (Forgive the massive size of the photos...)


----------



## AlanC

spinlps said:


> AlanC, what color does AE call those? I've only ever seen that shoe in burgandy.


The auction called them "cognac" but I don't know that that's an AE designation.

I probably should have bid a bit more (although I've since put the money to other good uses  ). I have that exact shoe in burgundy already.


----------



## spinlps

Doctor Damage said:


> Spinlps, your post reminded me that I had the photos below saved on my hard drive. Many folks here will remember these shoes from eBay: two pairs of PRL "Darlton" tassel loafers, in that unique-to-Polo shell cordovan. Beautiful. Even nicer than the Alden Shell 8, to my eye. (Forgive the massive size of the photos...)


DD, love the Darlton shell finish as well. Wonder if its a Horween special for RL? I've never seen it anywhere else.


----------



## AlanC

Barney's Made in England:







(, NFI)


----------



## Doctor Damage

spinlps:
There was a debate on this forum a long time ago about that very issue, but I can't remember what the long-and-the-short was in the end. The Polo cordovan (I think) is only available to them and maybe one special order British company, but again I don't remember. Harris, do you remember? You were heavily into that debate, if memory serves.

jml90 & AlanC:
Those brogued tassel loafers are very British (and even Canadian), since they are worn a lot up here. I was looking at a pair not long ago, actually. We get both the short-wing version, and the long-wing version. In contrast, un-adorned/smooth tassel loafers are almost never seen in Canada.


----------



## Harris

I think the Darltons are made by Crockett & Jones and that the dark brown shell cordovan is exactly the same shell cordovan they use for their "Harvard" and "Bradford."

A hunch is that the dark brown shell that C&J uses is not the same as either cigar or ravello. I wonder if Leathersoul Tom can provide more feedback.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

I have never seen cordovan C&J tassel's. Anyone know of a website that sells them, or was it a special order thing?


----------



## spinlps

Tenacious Tassel said:


> I have never seen cordovan C&J tassel's. Anyone know of a website that sells them, or was it a special order thing?


Polo Website (assuming these are still CJ): https://www.polo.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1812818&cp=1760781.1898623&parentPage=family

... and yes, "Dk. Brown Cordovan" = Shell Cordovan while "Black" = calf AND for whatever reason the black calf and the brown shell are the same price.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Harris said:


> I think the Darltons are made by Crockett & Jones and that the dark brown shell cordovan is exactly the same shell cordovan they use for their "Harvard" and "Bradford."
> 
> A hunch is that the dark brown shell that C&J uses is not the same as either cigar or ravello. I wonder if Leathersoul Tom can provide more feedback.


I'm thinking RL's shell is from a European source. It seems to be more of a richer brown than Cigar and much less red than Ravello. Indeed a nice color!


----------



## bigCat

LeatherSOUL said:


> I'm thinking RL's shell is from a European source. It seems to be more of a richer brown than Cigar and much less red than Ravello. Indeed a nice color!


C&J color is neither cigar nor ravello - but their catalog definitely shows Hiorween logo on leather sample. The catalog text is silent about source of leather. They mention that material are unique and exclusive. Colors offered: whiskey, dark brown, burgundy and black.

The fact that prices are the same for calf and shell was discussed before, and provides one of the best deals on new first quality shell cordovan shoes - during Polo sales.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

hreljan said:


> C&J color is neither cigar nor ravello - but their catalog definitely shows Hiorween logo on leather sample. The catalog text is silent about source of leather. They mention that material are unique and exclusive. Colors offered: whiskey, dark brown, burgundy and black.
> 
> The fact that prices are the same for calf and shell was discussed before, and provides one of the best deals on new first quality shell cordovan shoes - during Polo sales.


If so, the color must be something like color #4 or #6 or something besides #8. I forgot what whiskey, cigar, and ravello are in terms of Horween's numbering system. Too bad Alden doesn't offer all the colors...however that would most definately cause more headache for them. There's already enough people begging them to produce Whiskey and Ravello!


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

*Tom --*

is this Polo tassel in "brown" enough of a contrast to the Alden #8 so they won't be confused for one another by the discerning eye?

I know its not as noticeable a difference as, say, #8 and revello...but, are they different enough to justify owning both (for a diehard tassel fan), in your opinion?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Tenacious Tassel said:


> is this Polo tassel in "brown" enough of a contrast to the Alden #8 so they won't be confused for one another by the discerning eye?
> 
> I know its not as noticeable a difference as, say, #8 and revello...but, are they different enough to justify owning both (for a diehard tassel fan), in your opinion?


I can't say for sure, but maybe someone who owns both can chime in. From the pictures I'd say it justifies getting both. This brown doesn't seem to have any red/burgandy so it should work well where burgandy doesn't.

More shoes the merrier!


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

Tom, thanks for the thoughts...I didn't really need much encouragement :icon_smile: 

anyother opinions are of course welcome.


----------



## boatshoes

hreljan said:


> The fact that prices are the same for calf and shell was discussed before, and provides one of the best deals on new first quality shell cordovan shoes - during Polo sales.


I like the shoes a lot but how good of a deal is it really during Polo sales? The price in the online catalog is $695. Are the sales at least 30% off?


----------



## bigCat

boatshoes said:


> I like the shoes a lot but how good of a deal is it really during Polo sales? The price in the online catalog is $695. Are the sales at least 30% off?


The short answer is yes, one just needs timing - and the right web discount code for polo.com.


----------



## bigCat

Tenacious Tassel said:


> is this Polo tassel in "brown" enough of a contrast to the Alden #8 so they won't be confused for one another by the discerning eye?
> 
> I know its not as noticeable a difference as, say, #8 and revello...but, are they different enough to justify owning both (for a diehard tassel fan), in your opinion?


Yes, the leathers are definitely different in color, and the shoes are different than Aldens - definitely worth owning both.


----------



## Spooter

Harris said:


> Reappearance, eh? Color me intrigued. Dr. Dam: did we cross paths? Now that'd be, well, uh, "telling."
> 
> Remember, though, Dam: a lot of guys wear sack suits and tassel mocs! It could have been Cooly, after all.
> 
> You don't hang out at the Yankee Doodle Tap Room, do you? If so, the guy in the sack-tassels-repp-horn rims combo apologizes for wreaking of American Spirit "Browns" (non-filters) and keeping company with professors.
> 
> Some habits are worth holding onto.
> 
> Cheers.


Wonderful thread Doc D! Harris, wonderful reply! :icon_smile_wink:

Are certain brands of cigarettes more trad than others? My father (RIP :icon_saint7kg: ) smoked Chesterfield kings (non-filtered). Still, he lived a long time. But not long enough!:icon_pale:


----------



## Tom Rath

Concerning the source of the shells for the Polo tassels, I had read on a site that sells C&J shoes, whether it was PLAL or citishoes or somethign like it, that they sourced all their shells from Horween. Their information may not be correct, but thats what I read. I own each of the Polo models - the macallum boot, the darlton wingtip, and the tassels. That dark brown shell color is amazing, and as much of an Alden fan as I am, its my favorite color shell. It has a marbled quality that you cant really see in photos, as though its antiqued.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

*How about*

this shoe and the CIGAR tassel from Alden...at second glance, they appear quite similiar, no?


----------



## Tom Rath

cigar shell from Alden and dark brown shell from RL are not similar. They are both brown certainly, but that is where the similarities end, at least for me. The RL is darker brown, with light tones mixed in. The cigar is a bit olive (some have said pistachio)and is uniform in color, rather than marbled like the RL. They are both beautiful however.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Cigar definately has olive characteristics. Some love it, some hate it.


----------



## Tom Rath

certainly has some olive in it, especially when new. Ive found over time, with dark brown or black polish that it deepens in color. Even then however, it looks nothing like my RL shells.


----------



## AlanC

The new Gaziano & Girling tassel:


----------



## paper clip

I am no 'sleek' shoe fan, but those G+G tassels are pretty sweet.


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton tassels:


----------



## tripreed

I'm curious as to what the general concensus is regarding tassel loafers with broguing. While I've generally avoided them, I'd say the jury is still out on my final decision.


----------



## kforton

I personally hate tassels with Broguing. It looks like two shoes in one, which drives me as crazy as those textured ties that look like two ties in one. It looks a little cheesy to me.



tripreed said:


> I'm curious as to what the general concensus is regarding tassel loafers with broguing. While I've generally avoided them, I'd say the jury is still out on my final decision.


----------



## Patrick06790

*A message of tolerance from the non-enthusiast*

The wearer of the tassel
Invites a ceaseless hassle
Is it too much to hope for
To accept our comrades' loafers?


----------



## kforton

I'm not trying to be difficult. I tolerate the broguing--I just don't like the way it looks and I do not believe it to be trad. That said, I wear non-trad things like the rest of us.



Patrick06790 said:


> The wearer of the tassel
> Invites a ceaseless hassle
> Is it too much to hope for
> To accept our comrades' loafers?


----------



## Doctor Damage

kforton said:


> I personally hate tassels with Broguing. It looks like two shoes in one, which drives me as crazy as those textured ties that look like two ties in one. It looks a little cheesy to me.


I agree, although they do have their place (especially suede). As I noted on the previous page, brogued tassel loafers are ubiquitous up here, in fact the "smooth" tassel loafers are almost never seen in Canada. I associate the brogued ones with a British country look.

I should note that the Alden brogued version is particularly hideous.


----------



## AlanC

Edward Green (from A Harris's 'Shoes Explained' thread):


----------



## knickerbacker

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's two pairs of Alden suede tassels, also known as the #666.
> 
> the tassels of the beast......
> 
> stick to SC


----------



## spinlps

J. Crew Made in Italy. Look fairly well made on the surface.


----------



## kforton

AlanC said:


> Edward Green (from A Harris's 'Shoes Explained' thread):


Wow, those are seductive!


----------



## AlanC

*From the illustrious Ken Pollock*

Church's:









Grenson:


----------



## spinlps

AlanC said:


> Grenson:


Man, I wish I had picked up a pair of these during the last Bennie's sale. In my cart but I just couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

*Polo Darlton's*

A quick thanks to those who brought these fine shoes to my attention a few weeks ago. Finally got around to pulling the trigger (got the last pair in my size I believe)

The color is hard to describe....beautiful like the #8s, but in a rustic brown sort of sense. Probably (gasp) a bit more comfortable than all of my Alden TLs, a nice change of pace, lets put it that way.

Hopefully they won't be too similiar to my Cigar tassels that should arrive early next year.


----------



## boatshoes

How's the sizing of the Darlton compare to the Alden tassel loafer? It took me a little while to figure out that a half size up and a width narrower was how to get from the 986 to the tassel loafer, so a point of reference if I go try these on would be most appreciated!


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

*Ha, ha*

Well...I take a 12D in Alden Tassels...fit like a slipper. I also find the 12D Darlton to be perfect.

As for the LHS (not that you asked), I honestly am still not sure exactly what the right size for me in that shoe is. I am currently stuffing my feet into 12Ds, and even after 2 stretches they are tight on my left foot. As a matter of fact, I have a swollen bump on the top of my foot I cannot get rid of.

I purchased shoe tree/stretchers to keep in them to see if that give me a little more room. If not, I am SOL and will have to deal with the fact that I have 3 pairs of cordovan LHS (not exactly new) that I cannot wear.

I will be at Alden SF in 2 weeks and will try on a 13D or a 12E (probably the latter will work I am guessing).


----------



## Tom Rath

Ive found the sizing to be consistant between Alden and C&J made shell cordovan for RL. If anything, the heel tends to be a bit more roomy on the RL while the toes tend to be more roomy on the Alden (at least for me)


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tenacious Tassel said:


> ...As for the LHS (not that you asked), I honestly am still not sure exactly what the right size for me in that shoe is. I am currently stuffing my feet into 12Ds, and even after 2 stretches they are tight on my left foot. As a matter of fact, I have a swollen bump on the top of my foot I cannot get rid of.
> 
> I purchased shoe tree/stretchers to keep in them to see if that give me a little more room. If not, I am SOL and will have to deal with the fact that I have 3 pairs of cordovan LHS (not exactly new) that I cannot wear...


OUCH!
Lot's of people seem to have problems with the LHS.
So many, in fact, that I can only conclude the last is a flawed design.
Anyway, if the PRL Darlton fits you well then stick with those -- they look 100X better than the LHS in any case...


----------



## KenCPollock

spinlps said:


> Man, I wish I had picked up a pair of these during the last Bennie's sale. In my cart but I just couldn't pull the trigger.


There recently was a pair of the leather ones, on the right, on e-Bay. They did not sell for the price of $165.00; same size as mine; 10D. Seller may re-list or even sell for less.


----------



## well-kept

Mr. Pollock, how do you find the suede Church's tassels? I own an older pair which belonged to my father. Haven't worn them yet. How do they compare, in your experience?


----------



## KenCPollock

well-kept said:


> Mr. Pollock, how do you find the suede Church's tassels? I own an older pair which belonged to my father. Haven't worn them yet. How do they compare, in your experience?


 A lot of the guys on this forum do not like the corrected grain leather that Church's has used. It has never troubled me. I actually like the Bookbinder leather finish. I like the suede even more. Church's, like Lewin and Pink, seem to be the least praised and most damned expensive British labels discussed herein.
My Church's tassels fit very different from my Alden ones. I tend to either wallow around in the Aldens or else they seem to cut into my foot. In contrast, the Church's Kingsley model seems to "cup" my foot comfortably and also gives great support. All of my Church's are pre-Prada so I cannot comment as to recent quality.


----------



## well-kept

Mine/my father's are definitely older, and yes, from having slipped my feet into them they seem a better fit than my Alden's. They seem on visual inspection to be quite well made. Perhaps tomorrow I'll take them for a walk. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's proof that even Gucci did nice trad stuff at one time -- I must confess to really liking the looks of this pair. Recently on eBay. Judging by the label on the sock liner these date from the early 90s at the latest.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Polo tassel loafers, in a nice black suede. How old might these be? They look lovely and I've always appreciated how Ralph does a rounded "tongue" to his tassel loafers (or, I suppose, how C&J does).


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton tassels in shell:


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

Alan,

Are those Nettleton shell tassel's sit in production? If so, where are they being sold?


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton, alas, is long gone. That pair, however, currently is on ebay (size 10A, I think).


----------



## jml90

Just recieved a pair of J&M Made in Usa tassels.


----------



## AlanC

jml, please post pics!


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> jml, please post pics!












Nothing special but, for $10 shipped couldn't go wrong.


----------



## AlanC

Florsheim shell cordovan:


----------



## AlanC

jml90 said:


> Nothing special but, for $10 shipped couldn't go wrong.


Jml, I wonder if you put some leather cream on the tassels and kept little rubber bands on them when not wearing them if you might bring the tassels back into line.


----------



## AlanC

My own Allen Edmonds Windhams:


----------



## AlanC

Footjoy:


----------



## Literide

AlanC said:


> My own Allen Edmonds Windhams:


Very nice. 
Back in the early 90s Polo did an authentic Alden style tassell in white buck suede with brick red sole. They all ended up at Century 21, sorry I didnt grab a pair.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Church's brown suede loafers, currently being sold on eBay. I forget the name of these, but the last is somewhat different than the usual Church's last which usually has long, narrow, and pointed toe box.

EDIT: The name of this model is called the Keats and it's still available in two widths and four types of leather from Herring Shoes (scroll about 2/3 down).


----------



## Doctor Damage

Genuine shell cordovan is beautiful...


----------



## Doctor Damage

Below is the latest photo from Scott Schuman's blog (The Sartorialist).
Looks like the fellow is wearing the Alden brown suede 666s...


----------



## Doctor Damage

This is a Ralph Lauren "Addison" tassel loafer, which is possibly made by EG for them. But I'm not sure. Anyway, it's a beautiful shoe, and I will post more photos from eBay tomorrow. (Oddly, I've never seen this shoe on the www.polo.com website, but maybe because it's Ralph Lauren label then it might be special or something.)


----------



## Puffdaddy

Those look great. I was told by a salesman at the Polo shop that there were no EG-made tassel loafers in production for them.

These look different than the ones I saw in the store.

Mystery?


----------



## Puffdaddy

By the way, in my opinion, the best tassel loafer currently being made is Grenson's for Paul Stuart. To me, its may more elegant than the Alden (of which I own two pair) and more interesting and substantial looking than the Belgravia.


----------



## well-kept

They are definitely EGs.


----------



## Doctor Damage

More photos of those RL "Addison" loafers, from eBay.
They are very beautiful shoes.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's a stunning pair of Cole Haan tassel loafers. Note the green label: these are the old "Made in USA" shoes, which were of superb quality. I have a pair of half-brogues from this period and they are outstanding. It's a crying shame that Nike has destroyed such a fine old brand.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC posted these New & Lingwood tassels on the eBay thread, but I post them here to add another classic pair of tassel loafers.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here are two pairs of Allen-Edmonds "Grayson" tassel loafers (the first pair is sized 11D and the second is 9.5D). These look quite a bit different than Aldens, somehow...longer toes I think.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here are the Alden 563 (shell #8) tassel loafers that Harris found a link to on a Japanese website. These people do shoe porn better than anyone. I have not posted all the images, but those who are interested can see additional close-ups here. Click on the words on the left.


----------



## Harris

Nice goin', Dam. The 563--still a classic, after all these years.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Harris said:


> Nice goin', Dam. The 563--still a classic, after all these years.


It certainly is a classic...

Meanwhile, did you notice the tassel loafer below, Harris? The number is 37232, obviously a Japan-only style.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

^ regarding the Alden 37323

I am not Harris, but I would appreciate his and DD's thoughts on the 37323. I assume that this is a different last than the U.S. models? 

While I think the wider toe somewhat spoils the clean lines of the loafer, it looks like it may be very comfortable. 

Do you think the split toe stitching is a real seam, or purely cosmetic? If cosmetic, it seems to me that only the Japanese would be fastidious enough about trad shoes to really notice and appreciate such a subtle distinction. Good for Alden for recognizing the detailed eye of their market there.


----------



## AlanC

It's simply an application of what Alden does on its Norwegian Front Blucher:


----------



## AlanC

Allen Edmonds Harvard:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tassel loafers by Shipton & Heneage (UK).


----------



## Doctor Damage

Just saw this on eBay and it was identified as an Allen Edmonds "Grayson" tassel loafer. I've never seen these in suede, so I'm wondering if it's a fake (but why make fakes of A-E?).

Anyone?


----------



## eagle2250

Doctor Damage said:


> Just saw this on eBay and it was identified as an Allen Edmonds "Grayson" tassel loafer. I've never seen these in suede, so I'm wondering if it's a fake (but why make fakes of A-E?).
> 
> Anyone?


Speaking as one who has worn out one pair of AE Graysons and is working on the second pair (IOW, I am a long time fan), I have seen AE catalogue listings for a suede version of the Grayson but, have never seen a pair in the flesh (so to speak!). However, the pair pictured certainly look good!


----------



## Tom Rath

Speaking of tassel loafers, the Alden store in NYC has a pair of longwing tassels that are really interesting looking. I dont own a pair, but have been giving them some thought. Imagine a longwing oxford, but instead of the laces, the tassel loafer vamp and tassels.


----------



## Doctor Damage

*Phil*, those are very common in Canada for business wear (I know, I know...). They are also seen in the UK, but strictly for wearing with country clothing, i.e. inside country suits, etc. Dig back through the "what are you wearing" thread and you will see that WingtipTom has a spectacular pair in a tan scotchgrain.

Below is an interesting pair of Allen Edmonds tassel loafers, size 10D. The style is apparently the "Brookwood" and they have those snazzy braided straps.


----------



## Doctor Damage

These are Shipton & Heneage tassel loafers, size 11.



Trickers tassel loafers...these are very nice indeed. I've seen a pair of Gucci's on eBay which are nearly identical.


----------



## jamgood

*Waaay behind the curve....*



Phil said:


> Concerning the source of the shells for the Polo tassels, I had read on a site that sells C&J shoes, whether it was PLAL or citishoes or somethign like it, that they sourced all their shells from Horween. Their information may not be correct, but thats what I read. I own each of the Polo models - the macallum boot, the darlton wingtip, and the tassels. That dark brown shell color is amazing, and as much of an Alden fan as I am, its my favorite color shell. It has a marbled quality that you cant really see in photos, as though its antiqued.


^^^^^^^From Page 4^^^^^^^

Away for a few months and late to the thread. Re: C&J Cordovan source.

You'll notice in this picture, from the Ben Silver web site, the unlined cordovan penny loafer has a visible Horween trademark where there would normally be a lining.










C&J Polo "burnishes" or "antiques" its cordovan for a marbled effect.
This was a tan shade of cordovan (probably C above) that was stained dark brown by C&J.










Apologies for the non-tasseled (tassled?) examples.


----------



## jamgood

***The last horse slaughterhouse in the US has just closed in Illinois. Horween is in Chicago. The effect on cordovan prices??? ***


----------



## Doctor Damage

Church's tassel loafer, size 10.5D.


----------



## jml90

Those remind me of the long lost AE Saratogas. Oh Saratoga we hardly knew yey, then Edmonds went and slew they. 
I like the AE Astor but, have only seen it in the AE catalog anyone have pics?


----------



## Tom Rath

Horween gets the vast majority of its shells from France, so I am not sure what, if any effect the closing of that slaughterhouse would have on them, or pricing.


----------



## Doctor Damage

jml90 said:


> Those remind me of the long lost AE Saratogas. Oh Saratoga we hardly knew yey, then Edmonds went and slew they.


Here is a pair of the "Saratoga" model in size 12AAA.

Definitely a very British-style tassel loafer.

DocD


----------



## well-kept

jamgood said:


> ^^^^^^^From Page 4^^^^^^^
> 
> Re: C&J Cordovan source.
> 
> You'll notice in this picture, from the Ben Silver web site, the unlined cordovan penny loafer has a visible Horween trademark where there would normally be a lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&J Polo "burnishes" or "antiques" its cordovan for a marbled effect.
> This was a tan shade of cordovan (probably C above) that was stained dark brown by C&J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Given the rarity and desirability of truly light-colored shell cordovan it's hard to imagine anyone deliberately darkening it. My observation - and I may be wrong - is that #8 is actually a medium-brown, modified differently by various makers. Alden brushes it with a dark aubergine-to-black dye (two coats of different colors as far as I can tell) while I feel that C&J and AE of recent years start with the same leather and basically leave it alone. I have a pair of Aldens in whiskey shell. In bright sun it's a very different creature to my eye. (And yes, given Alden #8 or C&J's dark brown I prefer the C&J coloration by far.)


----------



## jamgood

well-kept said:


> Given the rarity and desirability of truly light-colored shell cordovan it's hard to imagine anyone deliberately darkening it. My observation - and I may be wrong - is that #8 is actually a medium-brown, modified differently by various makers. Alden brushes it with a dark aubergine-to-black dye (two coats of different colors as far as I can tell) while I feel that C&J and AE of recent years start with the same leather and basically leave it alone. I have a pair of Aldens in whiskey shell. In bright sun it's a very different creature to my eye. (And yes, given Alden #8 or C&J's dark brown I prefer the C&J coloration by far.)


In re PRL "burnished dark brown" cordovan of this '02 vintage boot: I fear that you, sir, are laboring under a misapprehension. Res ipsa loquitur.


----------



## well-kept

jamgood said:


> In re PRL "burnished dark brown" cordovan of this '02 vintage boot: I fear that you, sir, are laboring under a misapprehension. Res ipsa loquitur.


It would seem.

Even though, as was recently posted here, only one in three hundred shells is suitable to be tanned as Horween 'whiskey', they may take that one in three hundred and then turn it dark brown, assuming there might be enough of them for the whole PRL shell line. Okay.

However, I respectfully submit before the jury; exhibit "B" - my Alden #8 chukkas which after a year of wear have the same light color around the tongue as the PRLs, Alden's coating having worn off. And exhibit "C": a pair of AE #8 shells which after ten years of wear have areas as light in tone as new Alden whiskey or moonshine. Exhibit "D", a pair of #8 Leeds, almost never worn, which are overall quite a bit lighter than the PRLs.

This question arises with enough frequency that it would be interesting to hear from either Horween or C&J what they (C&J) use as raw material. (Which is not to imply that you're wrong. I'm just curious.)


----------



## longwing

Cavendish - the name given by Crockett and Jones to their basic tassel loafer. Shipton also calls their tassel loafer Cavendish. I guess that C&J makes the Shipton tassel. Seems logical. Any confirmation?

Seems like a good price at < $300.

LW


----------



## jamgood

LongWing said:


> Cavendish - the name given by Crockett and Jones to their basic tassel loafer. Shipton also calls their tassel loafer Cavendish. I guess that C&J makes the Shipton tassel. Seems logical. Any confirmation?
> 
> Seems like a good price at < $300.
> 
> LW


I've never delt with them. AAAC S&H discussions would indicate they're rather candid about their makers. Suggest you call the lady at the US number. Their shoes are supposedly made by C&J, Sargent and perhaps Loake for the less expensive. Some of the chiseled oxfords on the Paris site appear quite similar to C&J hand grade.


----------



## Doctor Damage

This is probably my favourite PRL advertisement, which I encountered before I found AAAC. I used to have a copy on my hard drive, but that died, so I scanned in a black & white printout. The original was in colour and the fellow is wearing red/blue rugby shirt, dark brown cords, red socks, and black tassel loafers.

To me, this ad epitomizes the beauty of the low-vamp tassel loafer and how Ralph Lauren cleverly highlights it using brightly coloured socks & curling the tassels. He sells a lot of loafers, but it's the tassel that always shows up in the advertising.



If anyone has a colour version of this image, please let me know.

DocD


----------



## spinlps

*Speaking of RL Tassels...*

Two currently on ebay...


----------



## Doctor Damage

Good one, spinlps. I also saw those cream-coloured suede Polo's, very bizarre to say the least! I've also seen old Polo tassel loafers with those tied tassels, too; kind of interesting actually.

Can any of the AE fans out there comment on the two Grayson pairs below?



They're both 13 narrow, and were being sold by the same guy on eBay. He described the pair on the left as "merlot" and on the right as "burgundy". I'm guessing the brown is a dis-continued AE colour?

DocD


----------



## jml90

Perhaps pne is Merlot and one is Burbon?


----------



## AlanC

Gieves (by Gieves & Hawkes) 'Buckshot' tassel:


----------



## AldenPyle

Doctor Damage said:


> Good one, spinlps. I also saw those cream-coloured suede Polo's, very bizarre to say the least! I've also seen old Polo tassel loafers with those tied tassels, too; kind of interesting actually.
> 
> Can any of the AE fans out there comment on the two Grayson pairs below?
> 
> They're both 13 narrow, and were being sold by the same guy on eBay. He described the pair on the left as "merlot" and on the right as "burgundy". I'm guessing the brown is a dis-continued AE colour?
> 
> DocD


FWIW, here is a link to a listing for Brown Grayson's at the AE EBAY store.

Different size,of course


----------



## rip

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> With a model number like 666, surely the only answer is, "Nothing at all!" :devil:


A Nomex suit (bespoke, of course).


----------



## Doctor Damage

AldenPyle said:


> FWIW, here is a link to a listing for Brown Grayson's at the AE EBAY store.


Good catch, nice colour. It's a shame how brown seems to have virtually disappeared as a colour for men's shoes in North America: black and burgundy (the purple burgundy) are pretty much it, except for Alden of course.

DocD


----------



## crazyquik

*two cordos and a calf*

https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldentasselsde2.jpg


----------



## Doctor Damage

Just like to point out how & why the PRL "Darlton" tassel loafers always look just a little bit different than any others out there.

There are two reasons:

1. The tassels are mounted on longer straps, which means the tassels hang further forward over the toe than any other tassel loafer. The photos below compare the Darlton (left) with the Alden (right). This creates a more casual appearance.



2. The tassels have a very short shaft and very long strands(?), with no extra layer of leather wrapped over the shaft. This means the long strands can be curled up by PRL stylists to achieve that oh-so casual look. The photos below compare the Darlton (left) with the Alden (right).



As we all know, the "Darlton" is made by Crockett & Jones for PRL. However, if you check out the C&J website, you'll notice that none of their products have the details as noted above, meaning PRL gets a special design and thus the "Darlton" is a truly unique shoe.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Polo Ralph Lauren "Darlton" shoe porn, thanks to our Japanese comrades.







DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

I discovered today that the Polo website has advertisements going back to 2002 (click on "ads" at the bottom of the home page). They are very small size, but interesting nonetheless. Below are some advertisements from various years which include tassel loafers.




The shoes below aren't tassel loafers, but they look suspiciously like Alden LHSs...did PRL sell re-badged Aldens at some point in 2002/2003?



DocD


----------



## longwing

Doctor Damage said:


> The shoes below aren't tassel loafers, but they look suspiciously like Alden LHSs...did PRL sell re-badged Aldens at some point in 2002/2003?


Doc, These are full strap. Like the ones Squire was wearing with his peppermint pants.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I've been looking at some old photos and I think it's possible that tassel loafers had slightly different details than we are familiar with today.

Below we see two photos: one of the Duke of Windsor and his wife, and the second of Humphrey Bogart at home with this family. Both men are wearing tassel loafers. The Duke has ones with a large semi-circular 'tongue' and long tassel cords, while Bogie is wearing ones with again the large semi-circular tongue (almost a flap) and tassel cords that are long enough to actually tie in a bow.





Long tassels have shown up in more recent shoes, such as the Church's Keats (below left) and a Polo tassel (below right).



Certainly the "original" tassel loafers probably had working laces (hinted at by Boyer) so I wonder if today's versions have become more stylized? Certainly tassels long enough to be tied in a bow are impossible to find, and the tongues of the shoes are typically smaller and often square-ish in shape.

I guess we'll never know.

DocD


----------



## qwerty

LongWing said:


> Doc, These are full strap. Like the ones Squire was wearing with his peppermint pants.


Yep, those are the PRL Darlton Penny Loafer, brown shell cordovan, double sole, made by C&J only for PRL (this is a PRL special design). I have never seen the shoes look as good as they do in that pic -- and that says a lot, as they are gorgeous shoes!


----------



## Doctor Damage

This is a pair of tassel loafers made by Dack's in Canada, called the "Perry". These are actually made in the UK by Cheaney, but re-badged as Dack's for the Canadian market. Once upon a time, Dack's made all their shoes domestically, but...



Of course, they discontinued this model due to lack of interest.

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

^
They are nice looking shoes


----------



## Doctor Damage

Thomas Alexander Fermor-Hesketh, 3rd Baron Hesketh, wearing some nice tassel loafers with yellow socks. He appears to be sitting in Westminster somewhere, judging by the scene out the window. He was a cabinet minister for a while and his family is also known for Hesketh motorcycles, now defunct.



DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Cheaney tassel loafers. Up here, Dack's was selling these for a while re-badged as their own shoes. Definitely a British interpretation.


----------



## Doctor Damage

This is the Church's "Keats" model, which they still sell. The overall shape of these shoes strongly resembles the PRL Darlton, especially from above & the sides. Too bad they're so over-priced at retail.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Doctor Damage said:


> Thomas Alexander Fermor-Hesketh, 3rd Baron Hesketh, wearing some nice tassel loafers with yellow socks. He appears to be sitting in Westminster somewhere, judging by the scene out the window. He was a cabinet minister for a while and his family is also known for Hesketh motorcycles, now defunct.
> 
> DocD


Yes, I think that's the rear (if that's the word) of Westminster Abbey, which means he's sitting in a room on the north side of the Palace of Westminster, across the Millbank from the Abbey, the Jewel Tower, and St. Margaret's. I don't recall seeing many tassel loafers in London, but the British shoe companies certainly make them so I'm glad to see some being worn. I like my 4 pairs of Alden tassels quite a lot.


----------



## nerdykarim

Carmina brown shell cordovan from Spain.


----------



## A.Squire

^ For some reason the guy on the sofa reminds me of Duck.


----------



## mcarthur

nerdykarim said:


> Carmina brown shell cordovan from Spain.


Good looking shoes. Thank you for posting


----------



## nerdykarim

mcarthur said:


> Good looking shoes. Thank you for posting


Thanks 

(They should arrive next week. That's my third pair in shell...and I wasn't planning on buying a second until _next_ Thanksgiving.)


----------



## Doctor Damage

nerdykarim said:


> (They should arrive next week. That's my third pair in shell...and I wasn't planning on buying a second until _next_ Thanksgiving.)


So...Carmina is the brand? The strap angled up towards the tassels is a fun detail.

DocD


----------



## nerdykarim

My understanding is that Carmina (Albaladejo) is a Spanish brand at, maybe, around the JM Weston level in quality. I know Sky Valet in DC used to stock them, but I think they dropped the line. I'm not sure where they can be purchased now. From what I've heard, though, the prices are quite good in Spain.

They'll be my first pair of tassel loafers


----------



## Duck

A.Squire said:


> ^ For some reason the guy on the sofa reminds me of Duck.


Maybe it is the smirk and yellow socks?


----------



## bd79cc

nerdykarim said:


> My understanding is that Carmina (Albaladejo) is a Spanish brand at, maybe, around the JM Weston level in quality. I know Sky Valet in DC used to stock them, but I think they dropped the line. I'm not sure where they can be purchased now. From what I've heard, though, the prices are quite good in Spain.
> 
> They'll be my first pair of tassel loafers


I would agree that Carminas are in the Alden-C&J-Weston neck of the woods. The shell cordovan numbers are especially nice - your picture of the new tassels understates their beauty, if anything. Their plain toe blucher looks good, too. It's a substantial shoe, like the Alden, for instance, but ever-so-slightly slimmer. Leave it to the Spanish to make shoes even a Trad enthusiast could love.

At one time, you could get Carminas in Monterrey (in Mexico) at prices slightly higher than A-E full retail - a real bargain for a shoe of this quality. I haven't been to Monterrey lately, but you may have just given me a reason to revisit the place. _Cabrito_ and cordovan, here I come!


----------



## nerdykarim

Here's another picture. I didn't even notice this one until just now.


----------



## mcarthur

nerdykarim said:


> My understanding is that Carmina (Albaladejo) is a Spanish brand at, maybe, around the JM Weston level in quality. I know Sky Valet in DC used to stock them, but I think they dropped the line. I'm not sure where they can be purchased now. From what I've heard, though, the prices are quite good in Spain.
> 
> They'll be my first pair of tassel loafers


The second will follow very closely because they are addictive


----------



## Doctor Damage

Santoni tassel loafers in brown suede (model "Rovesciato"). Very nice looking shoes and made in a light-weight Italian manner.



DocD


----------



## nerdykarim

mcarthur said:


> The second will follow very closely because they are addictive


Unfortunately, that first pair was mis-sized and was too small for me. Fortunately, I was able to return them. I did pick up another pair, though...a pair of inexpensive old-stock Bass Weejuns this time. It'll be interesting to see how these turn out:


----------



## spinlps

Not sure if these have been mentioned before. Ben Silver-only shell cordovan tassel loafers. Little too much going on here for my taste between the tassel, the split toe and extra stitching...


----------



## spinlps

Another from Ben Silver...


----------



## spinlps

A Third Ben Silver...


----------



## Doctor Damage

spinlps said:


> Not sure if these have been mentioned before. Ben Silver-only shell cordovan tassel loafers. Little too much going on here for my taste between the tassel, the split toe and extra stitching...


Those are pretty ugly tassel loafers, _to my eye_. The classic formula is still the best and I wish Alden would just stick with it and offer it in more colours/materials. But money talks and business is business, eh?

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Alden tassel loafers in size 9EEE. These photos are literally larger-than-life!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Polo tassel loafers, most likely the wonderful Darlton model. It certainly looks like cordovan in the second photo.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Grayson shoes. The style number on this pair doesn't match any of the current numbers on the AE site, but they're probably the cordovan.


----------



## culverwood

Bespoke ladies' tassel loafer


----------



## Literide

Doctor Damage said:


> AE Grayson shoes. The style number on this pair doesn't match any of the current numbers on the AE site, but they're probably the cordovan.


Not with the fine creasing on the left shoe. Thats calf


----------



## well-kept

Corrected grain calf at that.


----------



## wolfhound986

Just dug out my AE Fall 1999 catalog, under Grayson: 8297 = burgundy polished cobbler.

In addition to burgundy shell and black custom calf, it was also offered in chili burnished calf 8267, just in case anyone gets their hands on a pair. The price back then: $265 for calf and $345 for cordovan.

Finally I can say that saving those old AE catalogs can come in handy! :icon_smile:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Literide said:


> Not with the fine creasing on the left shoe. Thats calf.


Ooops! Here's the cordovan with the stamp on the sole and leather heel. That cut is scary.


----------



## Doctor Damage

wolfhound986 said:


> Just dug out my AE Fall 1999 catalog, under Grayson: 8297 = burgundy polished cobbler.
> 
> In addition to burgundy shell and black custom calf, it was also offered in chili burnished calf 8267, just in case anyone gets their hands on a pair. The price back then: $265 for calf and $345 for cordovan.


Great info, Wolfhound. I have a photo of the chili calf so I will post them. Shame that AE keeps discontinuing models, especially loafers.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

This looks like it's the Grayson in chili calf:



I absolutely love the chili calf, at least on my AE Hanovers, so the Grayson in chili is very appealing. Perhaps their MTO program would be applicable?

DocD


----------



## wolfhound986

Doctor Damage said:


> Shame that AE keeps discontinuing models, especially loafers.
> 
> DocD


I agree, there are some nice classics in the older catalogs which I wished they still made.

Thanks for posting that picture of the AE Grayson in chili (and all the others in this thread too!!)

I think you could have AE do a special order for $100 more and get the AE Grayson in chili calf.


----------



## wolfhound986

Just remembered this link to an article that was posted previously awhile ago, putting it here for any of the newer members who might not have seen it, the origins of the tassel loafer and a discussion of shell cordovan and caring for it from an article from '98:



So the tassel turns 60 this year!


----------



## Doctor Damage

From observing eBay listings for a while, I've come up with this summary of the AE Grayson models, some of which are discontinued. Thanks to wolfhound for filling in a few gaps.

Grayson	8217	Black Custom Calf
Grayson	8227	Merlot Burnished Calf
Grayson	8237	Brown Suede
Grayson	8257	(Brown Calf??? Waxy Brown???)
Grayson	8267	Chili Calf / Merlot
Grayson	8287	Burgundy Shell Cordovan
Grayson	8297	Burgundy Polished Cobbler

Alden is a different matter, as they seem to use different numbers for shoes sold in different markets--or at least Japan--even though the shoe might be the same.

DocD


----------



## eagle2250

wolfhound986 said:


> Just remembered this link to an article that was posted previously awhile ago, putting it here for any of the newer members who might not have seen it, the origins of the tassel loafer and a discussion of shell cordovan and caring for it from an article from '98:
> 
> So the tassel turns 60 this year!


Thanks wolfhound986...the article you referrenced is quite an interesting read!


----------



## Doctor Damage

It's a great article. Boyer mentions one type/colour of cordovan they don't offer anymore.

DocD


----------



## Georgia

Picked up these Allen Edmonds Brookwoods in chili from Ebay for ~$25 shipped...very happy - they are in excellent shape. They need to be cleaned, treated, & polished - I'll post some pictures after they have gone through the 'Georgia Transformation'.


----------



## Duck

I like them a lot.


----------



## Doctor Damage

This looks like cordovan, but which type?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> This looks like cordovan, but which type?


Anyone?


----------



## Doctor Damage

*Footjoy...*

I don't these tassel loafers have been mentioned before, but judging by these photos they look great and have perfect proportions. They're from *Footjoy* and they come in both black and brown(!) calfskin. I wish I could get them up here.

This is a new pair (size unknown).

This pair has a wonderful patina (size 14D).


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's more Footjoy tassel loafers in black and brown, both size 10.5C.




Oddly, they show two different types of heels.

DocD


----------



## bd79cc

I owned a pair of FootJoy tassels recently. They are a well-made, good-looking shoe that offer a an attractive moderately-priced alternative to Alden and AE tassels. I got mine very cheap and almost new, but reluctantly donated them to Goodwill after coming to the conclusion that they were too small. Buy them at least 1/2-size larger than your usual size to get the right fit.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Saratoga, size 11A...beautiful shoes. I think Alan is right: these are better looking than the Grayson (another example of AE ditching its good models in favour of its lesser models).


----------



## Doctor Damage

Crockett & Jones "Langham", in black calfskin.





Alden 561 in that beautiful dark brown calfskin. I wish the ones I bought were as well-made as this pair -- they weren't (money down the toilet if they don't replace them).





DocD


----------



## AlanC

I used to have a pair of Footjoy tassels; they were my first tassles, actually. When I got my Saratogas I rebayed them as the Saratogas fit me better and were nicer. Footjoy can make some very good shoes, though, their best in the same quality range as AE. Mine had the all rubber heel. I think that the online golf shop where Patrick gets his Footjoy blems has some of their tassels for a good price (in limited sizes).


----------



## riveroaks

How do you keep the tassels tight instead of all spread out flaying everywhere?


----------



## well-kept

riveroaks said:


> How do you keep the tassels tight instead of all spread out flaying everywhere?


Some people put rubber bands around the segmented part, from time to time. (While not being worn.) Keeps them tight.


----------



## Doctor Damage

riveroaks said:


> How do you keep the tassels tight instead of all spread out flaying everywhere?


I think they look better splayed out. You don't iron your shoelaces when they get old and start to fray, do you? <smile>

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

More shoe porn of Footjoy tassel loafers.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I am not familiar with this brand, but I found these photos on the eBay France site. Classic looking tassel loafers.

https://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=11allenmacafee1zu9.jpghttps://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=11allenmacafee3jv5.jpghttps://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=11allenmacafee2vs9.jpg

(I also figured out how to do thumbnails!)

DD


----------



## spinlps

*J&M Crown Aristocraft Tassel Loafers*

Check out the braiding on these Made in the USA J&M Tassels!


----------



## topbroker

^ Similar to the AE Pembrookes I bought recently on Ebay (in tan, a coveted color for me!).


----------



## qwerty

Doctor Damage said:


> This looks like cordovan, but which type?


These look like either worn cigar or new Ravello.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Gucci tassel loafers.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I just wanted to give a "shout out" to the people at Footjoy who have been extremely helpful responding to my inquiries about their tassel loafer. They even told me which golf shoe last was similar to the tassel loafer last. Normally in my experience, companies refuse to provide any information on comparing lasts, etc. I understand this is a tricky issue, but let's be honest it shouldn't be that hard to comment on. So, "thanks" to the good people at Footjoy.

DocD


----------



## Harris

Doctor Damage said:


> I just wanted to give a "shout out" to the people at Footjoy who have been extremely helpful responding to my inquiries about their tassel loafer. They even told me which golf shoe last was similar to the tassel loafer last. Normally in my experience, companies refuse to provide any information on comparing lasts, etc. I understand this is a tricky issue, but let's be honest it shouldn't be that hard to comment on. So, "thanks" to the good people at Footjoy.
> 
> DocD


DocD, it looks like they're still offering the tassel moc in black and tan. If memory serves, seems it was once available in a dark brown. No longer, though. Too bad.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Harris said:


> DocD, it looks like they're still offering the tassel moc in black and tan. If memory serves, seems it was once available in a dark brown. No longer, though. Too bad.


Yes, it seems so. But the Footjoy "tan" appears to be much darker than the Alden "tan", which is why I'm interested. It's a pleasant change from the usual burgundy/purple colour that seems so prevalent here in Canada (and the U.S.). Why do we have to spend serious money just to get brown shoes?

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Further to the above, from my eBay watching it would appear that Footjoy offered their tassel loafer in three colours: black, burgundy, and tan/brown. The burgundy one seems to have been dropped, which is the right choice in my opinion. I expect, however, that that decision was made because they make more golf shoes in brown than burgundy, so why keep that colour around for just one shoe?

They are apparently made in the USA, which is also good.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Saratoga tassel loafers.

https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=100154365oga2.jpg https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=100154173owh1.jpg https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=100154303oxg4.jpg


----------



## Doctor Damage

Cheaney "Boston" tassel loafers, size 11F (what we call D). These are sold in Canada re-badged as Dack's. They're good solid shoes, if a bit boring, and quality-wise are about equivalent to AE or Alden calfskins (but cheaper).


----------



## mcarthur

^the shoes look nice. Have you added to your wardrobe?


----------



## paper clip

Those Cheaney's/Dacks look like they have a rounder toe than the Aldens - perhaps a better fit for us wider of fore-foot. What price for those?


----------



## Harris

Doctor Damage said:


> Cheaney "Boston" tassel loafers, size 11F (what we call D). These are sold in Canada re-badged as Dack's. They're good solid shoes, if a bit boring, and quality-wise are about equivalent to AE or Alden calfskins (but cheaper).


Good lookin' shoe, Doc. Dack's keeps them in stock?


----------



## Green3

We lost our Dack's in Vancouver. That was a sad day. How much are those ones, Dr. D?


----------



## Doctor Damage

paper clip said:


> Those Cheaney's/Dacks look like they have a rounder toe than the Aldens - perhaps a better fit for us wider of fore-foot.


Hard to say really. Being British shoes they will have a higher instep than Alden or AE, so if the top of your feet are chronically being pressed down then are likely better and I recommend trying British shoes. (I find that the AE and Aldens I have tried on can be tight over the top of my feet, but never with British shoes.) I suspect, from seeing these loafers in Toronto, that the width of the toe box is no better than Alden or AE, although what the Brits call a "medium" width is sometimes what AE in particular calls a narrow D, or C. The toe box looks shorter than my Alden loafers, so perhaps that's why the Cheaney's look stubbier in the photos.

The Dack's version of these has the rubber heel, like AE. The leathers they use for the uppers are thin but acceptable quality, although the black and burgundy are rather glossy. Quality glossy, but still glossy. For that reason primarily over the past few years I've drifted away from Dack's, but about a year ago they started offering most of their models in a medium brown colour that is very nice. It resembles the Alden 560 walnut brown colour, although the leather is "harder".



Green3 said:


> We lost our Dack's in Vancouver. That was a sad day. How much are those ones, Dr. D?


Sorry to hear your store is gone. Without Dack's there really aren't any affordable British shoes around in Canada (despite being a former colony; huh, so much for that link). If memory serves, these are sold for C$385 which is cheap for good shoes in Canada. Dack's always has it's "anniversary" sale in January in which they reduce prices by the number of years they've been in business, which is something like 75 years now. On a pair of Church's that doesn't nudge the price too much, but on a pair of Dack's or Sebago's that's a huge price drop! Needless to say, every year I forget about the sale and miss it.

DD


----------



## Harris

Doctor Damage said:


> Cheaney "Boston" tassel loafers, size 11F (what we call D). These are sold in Canada re-badged as Dack's. They're good solid shoes, if a bit boring, and quality-wise are about equivalent to AE or Alden calfskins (but cheaper).


The more I look at those shoes the more I like the look of 'em. I wonder if that's the "oxblood" color that some among us have discussed.


----------



## Green3

Doctor - thanks for the Dack's info. Vancouver briefly had two stores, the last closed about three years ago. Other than Harry's or Holts, I wouldn't know where to look for decent shoes. Five years ago, the Bay had a few decent offerings. It is pretty crap now. 

If Montreal goes deep in the playoffs, I will head east and get some Dack's offerings. Otherwise I will sniff around Seattle on my next trip.


----------



## kforton

They look like oxbloods to me. I hope their patina changes over time, like my old American-made J&Ms. I really miss those shoes.


----------



## ds23pallas

Doctor Damage said:


> Sorry to hear your store is gone. Without Dack's there really aren't any affordable British shoes around in Canada (despite being a former colony; huh, so much for that link). If memory serves, these are sold for C$385 which is cheap for good shoes in Canada. Dack's always has it's "anniversary" sale in January in which they reduce prices by the number of years they've been in business, which is something like 75 years now. On a pair of Church's that doesn't nudge the price too much, but on a pair of Dack's or Sebago's that's a huge price drop! Needless to say, every year I forget about the sale and miss it.
> 
> DD


I may have to visit my local Dack's store and try on their longwing. I think I noticed them on sale as I passed by yesterday. I know they still have some "Made in USA" Sebagos in stock, albeit in limited sizes.

Another local quality shoe store carries a selection of the "Premier" line of Alfred Sargeant (only shop in Canada to do so) of which I own four pair. Very much the equivalent in quality to AE and Alden (which they also carry) and in my opinion better in finish and detail as well.

ds23pallas


----------



## Doctor Damage

Harris said:


> The more I look at those shoes the more I like the look of 'em. I wonder if that's the "oxblood" color that some among us have discussed.


Definitely not. I think it's just a trick of the lighting. Cheaney only offers those in black calfskin, although they're like Alden in that they will do special make-ups of any of their shoes in any colour/material you may wish. You have to order 12 pairs, though.



ds23pallas said:


> I may have to visit my local Dack's store and try on their longwing. I think I noticed them on sale as I passed by yesterday. I know they still have some "Made in USA" Sebagos in stock, albeit in limited sizes.
> 
> Another local quality shoe store carries a selection of the "Premier" line of Alfred Sargeant (only shop in Canada to do so) of which I own four pair. Very much the equivalent in quality to AE and Alden (which they also carry) and in my opinion better in finish and detail as well.


If the Dack's longwings are on sale, they are worth buying. Boring but good. And I like that "swish" shape, as I've said elsewhere. Sargents, huh? I still don't understand why the oil producing capital of the world has so many good shoe stores, especially since it has always been a bit of a frontier town. I do envy you.

DD


----------



## ds23pallas

^ DD, I went back and saw that the longwings on sale were in burgundy, in a corrected-grain looking leather. I don't recall the price but the leather turned me off and besides, Alden contacted me last week indicating that my longwings were ready and were being shipped out.

ds23pallas


----------



## ds23pallas

These are Aldens but must be a special order item.


----------



## Tucker

My Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan tassel loafers in action.

Most likely the same version as pictured in this post by AlanC...

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=455995&postcount=112


----------



## paper clip

Those Florsheims look great - less pointy than the Aldens and AE Graysons.

To further my present austerity binge, I'm going to keep my older (made in US) J&M aristocrafts that I 've tried to sell a couple of times without success.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I'm glad to see some Footjoy and Florsheim loafers posted. It's a shame only a few companies make truly classic designs anymore, otherwise we would be able to get shoes like these anywhere. I do like the Footjoys a lot. They also had a nice penny loafer which I shall post somewhere.



ds23pallas said:


> DD, I went back and saw that the longwings on sale were in burgundy, in a corrected-grain looking leather. I don't recall the price but the leather turned me off and besides, Alden contacted me last week indicating that my longwings were ready and were being shipped out.


That black and burgundy is why I drifted away from Dack's for a few years. The brown they introduced last year, however, is quite nice and although it's not as good as similar leathers from Alden or AE, the shoes are a bit tougher in my estimation (and made on European lasts). Of course, I would never wear Aldens or AEs in a Canadian winter, so the semi-gloss corrected leathers are useful for part of the year up here.

DD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Two pairs of quite different Church's tassel loafers. The first pair I believe is called the Kingsley, but I have no information on the second.


----------



## Khnelben

*What ...*

no Sarkozy photo ? )))

Andrey


----------



## spinlps

An aging, well cared for pair of shell tassels


----------



## trolperft

Grenson calf tassel loafers


----------



## mcarthur

^looks good! enjoy wearing


----------



## Doctor Damage

Dexter tassel loafers, of unknown date. Made in the USA.

https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dex1je8.jpg
https://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dex2cb4.jpg
https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dex4ir0.jpg
https://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dex8ee8.jpg
https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dex6up1.jpg
https://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dex7sz8.jpg


----------



## The Deacon

Doctor Damage said:


> Dexter tassel loafers, of unknown date. Made in the USA.
> 
> https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dex1je8.jpg
> https://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dex2cb4.jpg
> https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dex4ir0.jpg
> https://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dex8ee8.jpg
> https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dex6up1.jpg
> https://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dex7sz8.jpg


I think I sold these for $19 on ebay a few weeks back. My computer chair makes it onto AAAC! Nice shoes.


----------



## AlanC

A couple of overseas tassels.

First, J.M. Weston, made in France (that I happen to be selling). Doc, you'll like the brogueing:










And from England, Paul Smith tassels (pic swiped from Get Smart):


----------



## Doctor Damage

Those are great shoes, Alan. I'm glad you kept the photos. I do like the brogued versions, as they are a nice "country" sort of shoe. I would never wear them in a city, but I think they work well in rural areas when you don't want to wear lace-up brogues. The Weston ones you posted look just like the Dack's Sutton which they have been selling for decades.

For movie trivia buffs, Robert DeNiro wears a pair of brown brogued tassel loafers in the film _Ronin_ when he and Natasch McElhonepose as a couple to scout out their heist targets. I have the DVD and, yes, I stopped and zoomed in. Nice shoes.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's an old photo from WingtipTom.


----------



## well-kept

*Thrifting - Cautionary Sighting!*

On Saturday I popped into a thrift shop in Greenwich, Connecticut. I figured that, given the neighborhood, it might yield one or more vintage treasures.

Instead what I saw browsing the racks gave me pause. No, it gave me chills.

A man... dressed in chocolate-brown polyester bell bottoms, a powder blue sport coat, striped shirt under a differently-striped tie. On his head, an ochre fedora. On his feet, tan shoes which looked to have been bespoken by some very much else, fitting neither him nor his, uh... outfit. From three blocks away the guy would have shouted "thrift-shop-apparel", all the while imagining, perhaps, that he appears to be Old-Money Greenwich out for a Saturday stroll.

My new rule? If the item isn't something I would choose at Paul Stuart or Bergdorf, no matter how temptingly cheap or from what wondrous bygone era it may be, leave it where it lies. I know just the man to pick it up. (Although given his sense of color, pattern and harmony, no amount of money spent anywhere might help.)


----------



## well-kept

I don't know how the above post got into this thread. It was meant as a new thread which mysteriously vanished. Oh well, it has been here a while so I may as well leave it. Weird.


----------



## Doctor Damage

PRL Marlow, which to my eye appears to be identical to the PRL Darlton tassel loafer (anyone?). Great photos of a great shoe. If you need a reason to go to work everyday, then think of earning the money to buy these shoes.

https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=marlow1sg1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=marlow4ef1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=marlow2cn6.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=marlow6ku2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=marlow7df2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=marlow8to5.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=marlow9go2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## jamgood

PRL tassels were more aesthetically pleasing when they were single soled, as they were for over 25 years.


----------



## Doctor Damage

jamgood said:


> PRL tassels were more aesthetically pleasing when they were single soled, as they were for over 25 years.


Those are great. Why did they have to change them?

Sigh...


----------



## CrackedCrab

Dr. D. I'll share my tassels, 3 Aldens and a Marlow from C&J for Polo:


----------



## jamgood

Doctor Damage said:


> Those are great. Why did they have to change them?
> 
> Sigh...


I think it's the Thom Browne influence. Until the turn of the century cordovan was rare at PRL, although they did offer a long wing blucher in what they called chestnut cordovan around 1990. The use of cordovan may have influenced the double leather sole use in other footwear recently.

Those a couple of posts back were from a recent eBay listing and I thought were a good example of patina development. They appear to be of "walnut" calf from the '80s. There were parallel rows of heel nailing, as opposed to the more recent single row of nails.

I've been remiss in following this thread. Back on page 7, these were colored in what was called "Polo Tan", a light tan with a sage tint. AlanC posessed some cap toes in the color at one time. I don't know if they were his or flippers. It was a favored shade in the early '80s and a similar color was resurrected a couple of years ago. It wasn't the same. The original Polo tan looked like something only available in MTO or bespoke. English Polo skins the past few years, with the exception of the cordovans, lack something that the older shoes had.

An indication of the decline of Cole-Haan offerings. These are late '70s English made CH in Woodstock calf. I do not know the actual maker, but the construction quality of the uppers approached comtemporary Edward Green made Brooks Brothers Peal. Notice how small the machine sewing and hand stitching. The domestic made ones were not on this level but competitive with Alden and the better Johnston & Murphy. 









1980 Italian made Polo by the maker of Gucci at the time, whoever that was, in nappa calf.









Mid '80s C&J Polo in deer suede.









Italian Polo crocogator from the catalogue in 80 or 81. Cashmere socks made by Corgi of Wales. (Nettleton made a peanut brittle colored lizard copy just after.) 









'90s Italian Cole Haan cap toe kiltie tassel crocodile. (Cole Haan labeled its early Italian imports ('70s) "Interqueros".)









I'll check the archives/stacks for some never worn Church burgundy calf wing tip tassels. It's dark in there.


----------



## AlanC

jamgood said:


> Back on page 7, these were colored in what was called "Polo Tan", a light tan with a sage tint. AlanC posessed some cap toes in the color at one time. I don't know if they were his or flippers.


Still got 'em. They're great shoes.


----------



## jamgood

Distinctive aura reminiscent of vintage Brooks tween the wars. (You need to bury them in some of that Heart Of America organic fertilizer for a few weeks to develop a reel gud pateena. Works on horse brasses, why not on calf skin?)


----------



## Doctor Damage

Those are outstanding photos, everyone. CrackedCrab, do the PRL fit similiar to the Aldens? They look similar, yet slightly different somehow. I remember Tenacious Tassel told me once they fit very similar, on the D width that is.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Bespoke tassel loafers from George Cleverley in London.

https://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cleverleybespoketassel2dh2.jpg
https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cleverleybespoketassel3lo8.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## Doctor Damage

I was happy to discover the Golf Town store in Oakville (ON) carries the *Footjoy* dress shoes, including the tassel loafer. They only carry samples, but luckily the sample fitted my foot perfectly (10 wide). The black calf is not appealing, but the brown calf is excellent (soft and matte finish). The fit was generous and a more "human" fit than Alden and AE loafers. The only negative on these shoes was the soles: they are a really hard leather and have half-rubber inserts. I will overlook the rubber inserts in the sole (which can be eliminated in the first re-sole) and order a pair in a month or two. Highly recommended if you want a pair of Made in the USA loafers, in a classic design, and of a quality level one notch below AE. (Frankly, if they made them with a better quality leather sole, they would probably match AE.)

(Just be aware the fit is generous. For example, I wear a 10Wide in these but that's equivalent to a 10.5E in Alden's Aberdeen.)


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you for the information


----------



## spinlps

Recent Is It Shell and Shell Through the Years threads finally drove me to post pics of two pairs in shell and one in calf. The Alden #8's are actually much lighter in person, faded to a brown with lighter areas toward the heel. The J&M's are actually much darker in person.

Aged Alden for BB in Burgandy Shell









Johnston & Murphy in Dark Burgandy Shell









Ancient AE Graysons in Burgandy Calf


----------



## paper clip

Great looking shoes, Spin.

Goes to show that good calf shoes age well if they're taken care of.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Barker Black tassel loafers!

https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1208zsu197.jpg
https://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1208zsu1971.jpg
https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1208zsu1972.jpg
https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1208zsu1972.jpg


----------



## Doctor Damage

Cheaney "Boston" tassel loafers. Up here Dack's sells them under their own brand name, although with a rubber heel toplift instead of the full leather. It's a forgiving shoe without the quirks of the Alden Aberdeen last. Unfortunately it only comes in black calfskin (unless you are willing to order 12 pairs for a special run).

https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=boston21.jpg
https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=boston24.jpg
https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=boston23.jpg
https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=boston26.jpg


----------



## Doctor Damage

Closeup photo of the tassel loafers worn by the Duke of Windsor. They appear to have four side straps, or at least the room for them. The mocc stitching around the toe box seems to extend right up to the foot opening (gorge?) and the vamp _might_ be a separate piece...if so, then it would allow for a spectator model. And I'm sure the unequal length tassels were deliberate!


----------



## gccg

Crockett & Jones Cavendish Suede


----------



## gccg

Markowski Tassel Loafers from France ... I bought these shoes a week ago. I did not received it yet.
Markowski website:


----------



## WillisGeigerFan

Last week I purchased a shoe that has lately been getting some criticism in other threads, but I find to be of exceptional quality...the Johnston and Murphy Crown Aristocraft Westchester tassel (only comes in black). After breaking it in for several hours around the house, I can say with certainty (having owned everything from Florsheim Kenmoors to Ralph Lauren to Brooks Brothers shoes) that these tassel loafers are fantastic. I'd submit photos but they are identical to what can be found on the J&M website - with a nicer shine!


----------



## Reds & Tops

I picked up a pair of RLP tassels, I'll post a picture soon.


----------



## mcarthur

WillisGeigerFan said:


> Last week I purchased a shoe that has lately been getting some criticism in other threads, but I find to be of exceptional quality...the Johnston and Murphy Crown Aristocraft Westchester tassel (only comes in black). After breaking it in for several hours around the house, I can say with certainty (having owned everything from Florsheim Kenmoors to Ralph Lauren to Brooks Brothers shoes) that these tassel loafers are fantastic. I'd submit photos but they are identical to what can be found on the J&M website - with a nicer shine!


welcome to the forum. enjoy wearing


----------



## WillisGeigerFan

mcarthur said:


> welcome to the forum. enjoy wearing


Thanks!


----------



## gccg

*Crockett & Jones Langham size UK 9*









































Crockett & Jones Langham Tan Burnished Calf (last 72) - my new tassel loafers


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thrifted RLP tassel loafers, tan. They're a bit beat up, but I like them that way.

https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polotassels002.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

gccg said:


> Crockett & Jones Langham Tan Burnished Calf (last 72) - my new tassel loafers


Good looking tassels! Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

^bring them to B.Nelson to ascertain if the tassels can be restored


----------



## AlanC

Posted by RJMan over at SF, figured they needed to be seen here:



RJman said:


> Interesting EG model on teh bayz -- thought I'd archive pics as I'd never heard of it:
> 
> Aldersgate, 61 last:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Thanks Alan. I never look at StyleForum so I miss stuff like this. Those EGs are both weird and awesome at the same time. Unlined too, which proves it is possible.

The extra seam connecting the toe mocc stitching to the foot opening (technical term?) reminds me of the tassel loafers made by Weston. Because the vamp is a separate piece of leather, making a spectator model is easy. By way of contrast, the uppers on Alden and AE tassel loafers are a single piece so making a spectator version means a complete re-design.


----------



## gccg

*Markowski Tassel Loafers*

Today I received the long-awaited Suede Tassel Loafers by Markowski size 43 (US 10). I've never had anything of Markowski Chausseur from Paris. My first impression of these shoes is very positive. After a general observation, I see no difference between these shoes and C & J bench made suede.:icon_smile:
Price and shipping to The Netherlands € 193.60 (€ 165 + shipping) 

These shoes are currently on sale: € 132 + shipping :devil::icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar tassel slip on


----------



## gccg

Mcarthur - Beautiful loafers!!! Especially this cordovan cigar shell.


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you


----------



## gccg

Mcarthur, I think that Alden Tassel Loafers Cigaar Cordovan Shell are the best RTW tassel loafers ever made. I suppose you have a lot of pleasure with these shoes.


----------



## closerlook

I love this shoe. end of story.

i believe i might like to try some Ralph Lauren version at some point, when they revolve around to a maker of my liking. 

in the mean time, could someone weigh in on the pros and cons of the AE grayson v. the alden/alden for BB

it looks like the grayson is just a tad narrower and maybe a bit pointier?
I know they both come in calf and cordo.

thoughts?


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> A-cigar tassel slip on


handsome combo.


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you


----------



## Doctor Damage

closerlook said:


> in the mean time, could someone weigh in on the pros and cons of the AE grayson v. the alden/alden for BB


There is an entire thread on this topic, somewhere. Fire up the "search" function and you should find it.



> it looks like the grayson is just a tad narrower and maybe a bit pointier?


If I remember correctly your observations are correct.

But look for the older thread.


----------



## closerlook

Doctor Damage said:


> There is an entire thread on this topic, somewhere. Fire up the "search" function and you should find it.
> 
> If I remember correctly your observations are correct.
> 
> But look for the older thread.


ooops!
it occurred to me yesterday sometime that this has to have been covered already.
Didn't mean to junk up the thread.

cheers


----------



## Doctor Damage

Some crazy Footjoy tassel loafers!

https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fjoy.jpg
https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fjoy5.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Alden tassels in a 1952 Gentry Magazine ad:


----------



## Cleveland Brown

gccg, 

I have not checked this thread in a while. Those Markowski loafers look great. They offer some fun colors. I might have to try some. Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC said:


> Alden tassels in a 1952 Gentry Magazine ad:


Extraordinary find, alan.

I think several interesting points can be made:

1. The toe box is quite rounded, none of the pointy toe of today's Aberdeen last (and in 1952 I doubt the Copley last existed).

2. The heels are much taller than today's models.

3. The waistline of the shoe is much shaplier than today's models.

4. They came in patent leather? and coloured lizard skins?

I know these are simply drawings, but drawings such as the one in this advertisement have clearly been made from photographs (which were not used due to printing limitations and/or cost), so I think we can rely on this drawing as an accurate depiction of a 1952 Alden tassel loafer.

What's the point? Even Alden has changed.


----------



## jamgood

AlanC said:


> Posted by RJMan over at SF, figured they needed to be seen here:


Excepting the mode of vamp skin-stitching, Nettleton apparently copied this style and color in a tassel loafer that was popular in the Carolinas in the mid '60s. Or could EG have copied Nettleton? A few years ago The Shoe Market on suburban W. Market St. in Greensboro, NC ( https://national.citysearch.com/review/6143702?reviewID=46650081 ) had the Nettleton replicated in Spain, but not in "farmer tan".

Nettleton version may turn up on eBay, everything else do.


----------



## AlanC

I wonder if Tom at LeatherSoul could have a replica version of those made?


----------



## Mazama

*Then and now*



AlanC said:


> Alden tassels in a 1952 Gentry Magazine ad:


I love these old ads. Thanks for posting.

The $21.95 price for the 1952 tassel loafer that's essentially identical to the current Alden is, adjusted for inflation as measured by the consumer price index, $175.95 in current, 2009, dollars.

Yet these shoes currently cost $384. The difference, I suppose, is part premium for Alden's brand cachet and partly due to the fact that skilled shoe labor is more scarce but probably no more productive than 60 years ago.

The $0.50 postage charge is equivalent to $4.00 today, yet USPS postage for that weight would also be quite a bit more today.


----------



## AlanC

^I would also guess that quality materials are more scarce, and thus also more expensive.


----------



## Speas

AlanC said:


> ^I would also guess that quality materials are more scarce, and thus also more expensive.


And that the CPI is phony. See https://www.shadowstats.com/


----------



## Doctor Damage

*Are these vintage Aldens...?*

I spotted these Alden tassel loafers on the Yahoo Japan auction site earlier this week. I'm thinking these must be really old. Notice the super-thin soles and closely trimmed welts, quite unlike the thick-ish soles that extend out about 1/2" on today's models. Things _do_ change, I'm afraid...

Can someone check on those serial numbers?

https://img403.imageshack.us/i/x432euy2img600x45012426.jpg/https://img194.imageshack.us/i/x432euy2img600x60012426.jpg/https://img31.imageshack.us/i/x432euy2img600x60012426v.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

I am under the impression that Alden makes shoes that are strictly for the Japanese market. Maybe, Tom who is very knowledgeable about the Japanese market might beable to answer this question. Otherwise, I will contact the Alden Company


----------



## Naval Gent

Honestly, DD, those look just like a well-worn version of the 560s in my closet (walnut color). I think maybe the closer sole and heel could be the result of a re-sole or two. I've seen my local cobbler finish sole edges by grinding on some kind of abrasive wheel. Or could be just "squatting" from years of wear. Even Aldens eventually wear out.

Scott


----------



## Speas

BB Tassels on ebay. Seller claims Alden but I'd bet not.


----------



## norfolktide

*My J&M Contribution*

My favorite pair of tassel loafers that I currently own....

https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/product.aspx?c=1010&pid=49583&VID=49614

Sorry that this is only a link to the pair on sale but I haven't figured out how to upload my own pictures just yet! <<Any advice on that would be great!>> I actually own the original style of this shoe -- but the only difference between them is the braided strap across the top of the shoe is a little different at the ends. The Beals II style splits into two different braids whereas the original does not....still a GREAT looking loafer.

Anyone else had experience with this shoe?


----------



## Reds & Tops

Speas said:


> BB Tassels on ebay. Seller claims Alden but I'd bet not.


I'm VERY curious to see how you like these. The seller's pictures are quite comical, almost worthy of a guffaw.


----------



## Speas

^not buying, just posting the pic. Too small for me. Funny listing as you say.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Naval Gent said:


> Honestly, DD, those look just like a well-worn version of the 560s in my closet (walnut color). I think maybe the closer sole and heel could be the result of a re-sole or two. I've seen my local cobbler finish sole edges by grinding on some kind of abrasive wheel. Or could be just "squatting" from years of wear. Even Aldens eventually wear out.


That's certainly possible, although the heels look original. Below is another pair of 560s, this time brand new. I've noticed differences between shoes in O'Connells, in fact I had two pairs of Aldens which were quite different, a common problem I find with mid-range hand lasted shoes (including my Cheaney's).

https://img380.imageshack.us/i/sumio31img600x450123450.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

BB-burgundy shell LHS


----------



## TDI GUY

*Dexter Swanzey*

Just received these Dexters:








Model is "Swanzey" from their 1957 collection. Made in USA. Wasn't sure what to expect but I am very pleased. 
(Sorry for the stock photo)


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*One of the finest Alden models I've ever seen...*


----------



## closerlook

wow...


----------



## closerlook

friends,
if someone would be so kind as to inform where on these more standard Alden tassel loafers (aberdeen last, copley last? which ever kind BB is selling) one's big toe should come to. before or at the stitching around the toe box?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Whatever feels comfortable?


----------



## closerlook

word on the street (brooks brothers store) is that BB is rolling out a new line of shoes this fall which might not include this model...

keep an eye out.

one hopes this is untrue.


----------



## closerlook

season two episode 4 of mad men, don draper wears tassel loafers on the aberdeen last (or similar model).

check out the scene in which he schools everyone in his office.


----------



## AlanC

Church's saddle tassels (!):


----------



## eagle2250

^^
While perhaps just a bit unusual, those Church's Saddle Tassels do have a certain appeal to them...though a redesign of the toe-box to a more chiseled appearance would render them darn near irresistible!


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC said:


> Church's saddle tassels (!):


You always find the strangest shoes, Alan! It's a shame Church's doesn't make much of an effort with design anymore - they only have one pair of tassel loafers in their current line-up. But in the spirit of gonzo weirdness, here's a pair of AE "Auburn" brogued loafers:


----------



## Doctor Damage

This is a scan of an advertisment from California Closets from a few years back. The pinstripes and purple sweater aren't quite "trad", but the use of BB cordovan tassel loafers was a surprise!

https://img259.imageshack.us/i/001cfl.jpg/


----------



## Morningstar

Doctor Damage said:


> Polo tassel loafers, in a nice black suede. How old might these be? They look lovely and I've always appreciated how Ralph does a rounded "tongue" to his tassel loafers (or, I suppose, how C&J does).


Someone posted these great pair of black suede tassel loafers by Polo much earlier in the thread. Does anyone know where I could find something like this or is my own choice a custom order from someone like Alden?


----------



## closerlook

Morningstar said:


> Someone posted these great pair of black suede tassel loafers by Polo much earlier in the thread. Does anyone know where I could find something like this or is my own choice a custom order from someone like Alden?


if alden won't make you a pair, you could just have a brown pair re-dyed by a knowledgeable cobbler.


----------



## Doctor Damage

closerlook said:


> Morningstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted these great pair of black suede tassel loafers by Polo much earlier in the thread. Does anyone know where I could find something like this or is my own choice a custom order from someone like Alden?
> 
> 
> 
> if alden won't make you a pair, you could just have a brown pair re-dyed by a knowledgeable cobbler.
Click to expand...

Alden _did_ make a pair of black suede tassel loafers for one of the online retailers a few years ago. Dig back through this thread and you'll find a photo I posted. I remember being scoffed at for liking them, so I'm glad to find someone else who thinks it's not a bad idea!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Church's "Kingsley" tassel loafers, which they don't seem to make anymore. These have proportions similar to the old AE Saratoga.

https://img182.imageshack.us/i/bz4z5cb2kkgrhgohccejlll.jpg/


----------



## redmanca

I got these from eBay a few days ago. AE Graysons in black. I really like these.










Conor


----------



## Doctor Damage

redmanca said:


> I got these from eBay a few days ago. AE Graysons in black. I really like these.


I'm seriously thinking about a pair of those. There's a trunk show coming up soon.

Here's a pair of interesting tassel loafers from Henry Maxwell in the UK. Does anyone know anything about this brand?


----------



## AlanC

Does anyone know how to capture ebay pics these days? If I can figure it out I've got a great pair of tassels to post.

In the meantime, $2755 retail Kiton tassels. You can buy them for less than half that.


----------



## jamgood

I think Maxwell was primarily a bespoke hunt boot maker in its glory days. At one time it was a subsidiary of Huntsman and had a Huntsman basement shop as recently as the '80s. Royal Warrant(s) and all that. Bengal Stripe would probably know more.

It's now a sub. of Foster & Son. www.henrymaxwell.com

That Kiton shoe looks like something from the '70s.


----------



## gman-17

Doctor Damage said:


> AE Saratoga, size 11A...beautiful shoes. I think Alan is right: these are better looking than the Grayson (another example of AE ditching its good models in favour of its lesser models).


Now that Dave Barber of AE has posted the old catalogues online, we need to ask Paul to bring back the Saratoga. (Especially now that they are doing 270 welts, which would be a fantastic improvement to the sleekness of the shoe. I agree with you Doc, this is better than the Grayson--although the Grayson has grown on me.


----------



## srivats

AlanC said:


> Does anyone know how to capture ebay pics these days? If I can figure it out I've got a great pair of tassels to post.
> 
> In the meantime, $2755 retail Kiton tassels. You can buy them for less than half that.


Alan, PM me the ebay link, I'll post the pics. I use Opera browser and its as easy as right click --> copy image link in Opera. Surprised Firefox doesn't have this feature for the new ebay images.

However, I don't understand why those loafers cost so much. I did not want to "threadcrap" that SF B&S thread, but I see absolutely nothing in that pair.


----------



## srivats

From Alan's :


----------



## AlanC

^Yes, they're blue! And my size, plus cheap. Still, I couldn't imagine I'd ever wear them, or at least ever ought to.

Thanks for the help, srivats!


----------



## jamgood

In its later years "Frank Bros." was just re-branded Johnston & Murphy. Those look like early '70s, but something's wrong. View the soles with even less than a discerning eye. Appears as if someone did the stitching and finishing in their basement with the light off - wearing heavy gloves. A Frank Bros. shoe would have had a dovetailed rubber heel insert engrave-stamped "Sulvaprene" & "O'Sullivan's", and be attached with 18 visable slugs. Those leather/rubber toplifts (heel bottoms) are universal left-or-right glued repair toplifts of a relatively recent vintage. The soles are even more suspicious than the heels.

Then there's the sewing of the overlap on the back and the low quality of the gold stamping on the sock. The upper leather quality, yada, yada, yada......

Looks more like Genesco's* "Jarman" line, but the heels/soles are relatively recent, awkward additions.

Should have bought 'em, replaced the Frank Bros. sock with a hand scribbled "Kiton" sock made of red leather from Tandy and unloaded them amongst the rather credulous gents over at that other place. (Has one been offensive?)

(outdated, 1997)* https://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/Genesco-Inc-Company-History.html

Back to the preceding Kitons. Assuming they were RTW, what about the apparent leather/construction quality boosts them over the $695 retail threshold? The rather effeminate red lining? I don't get it. (Remember the vivisection of a Kiton jacket canvas revealing machined-padded lapel stitches on SF a couple of years ago?)


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

AlanC said:


> Does anyone know how to capture ebay pics these days? If I can figure it out I've got a great pair of tassels to post.


I really need to work this out, I love collecting pictures of cool stuff from ebay.


----------



## gman-17

jamgood said:


> In its later years "Frank Bros." was just re-branded Johnston & Murphy. Those look like early '70s, but something's wrong. View the soles with even less than a discerning eye. Appears as if someone did the stitching and finishing in their basement with the light off - wearing heavy gloves. A Frank Bros. shoe would have had a dovetailed rubber heel insert engrave-stamped "Sulvaprene" & "O'Sullivan's", and be attached with 18 visable slugs. Those leather/rubber toplifts (heel bottoms) are universal left-or-right glued repair toplifts of a relatively recent vintage. The soles are even more suspicious than the heels.
> 
> Then there's the sewing of the overlap on the back and the low quality of the gold stamping on the sock. The upper leather quality, yada, yada, yada......
> 
> Looks more like Genesco's* "Jarman" line, but the heels/soles are relatively recent, awkward additions.
> 
> Should have bought 'em, replaced the Frank Bros. sock with a hand scribbled "Kiton" sock made of red leather from Tandy and unloaded them amongst the rather credulous gents over at that other place. (Has one been offensive?)
> 
> (outdated, 1997)* https://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/Genesco-Inc-Company-History.html
> 
> Back to the preceding Kitons. Assuming they were RTW, what about the apparent leather/construction quality boosts them over the $695 retail threshold? The rather effeminate red lining? I don't get it. (Remember the vivisection of a Kiton jacket canvas revealing machined-padded lapel stitches on SF a couple of years ago?)


And I thought I had a shoe fetish! You sir, know your shoes. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC said:


> Does anyone know how to capture ebay pics these days? If I can figure it out I've got a great pair of tassels to post.


eBay of course is messing about with their engine or whatever, which means different web browsers respond differently. Some of the image posting services that eBay sellers use allow easy saving of images, others not at all. However, a friend of mine in the i.t. business says that if you can see it on your screen you can get it - I just don't know how to do it for some of the stranger image hosting stuff. Fortunately, the web browser on my laptop at work is so obsolete it actually allows me to save images that a newer web browser version won't! So between home and work, I manage to save about 99% of the stuff I see on eBay.

You should see how badly they've f***ed up the France eBay site. When I search for Weston shoes at home, my IE version 8 serves up about a dozen pairs of shoes, but when I use IE version 6(?) at work, which forces eBay to default to their old site, it serves up 80+ pairs of shoes for sale. I curse eBay.


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I really need to work this out, I love collecting pictures of cool stuff from ebay.


I now have several thousand images saved from eBay, covering about a dozen brands. It's a safe and cheap outlet for my natural desire to accumulate stuff.


----------



## AlanC

Shoes fit for a prince:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Great find, Alan, I remember when that photo first showed up earlier this year. Several months ago I purchased a bunch of old _Majesty_ magazines from a local used bookstore and some of the photos contained therein reveal that back in the 1980s (when his boys were just toddlers) the prince was wearing those burgundy tassel loafers. I bet the ones in the photo above are the same ones. Nothing like buying quality!

Here's a pair of the JM Weston longwing tassel loafers, model #181, now discontinued. I have a photo from an old _GQ_ issue that shows a model wearing these made from brown & white leathers. Amazing! I will try to find the photo and make a scan.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Church's Keats, probably the shortest-vamp tassel loafers available today. For the man who wants to show some sock!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tom Ford, if you can believe it. These look pretty normal, but his other shoes are just plain insane.


----------



## gman-17

I believe this is the same photo from a different angel--the internet is awesome.


----------



## Morningstar

I am so ready to make a pair of Alden long wings or cordovan loafers my next shoe purchase.


----------



## gman-17

Morningstar said:


> I am so ready to make a pair of Alden long wings or cordovan loafers my next shoe purchase.


Oh, this is not going to end well.


----------



## Morningstar

I'm a big fan of long wings, so I don't mind breaking from tradition


And of course the original loafer


----------



## gman-17

Morningstar said:


> I'm a big fan of long wings, so I don't mind breaking from tradition
> 
> And of course the original loafer


OK - I was wondering where you were headed. My bad. I like them both.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Below is that old _GQ_ clothing spread with the Weston tassel loafers which I mentioned above. I thought the loafers were brown and white, but the ad is not in colour! Also below is a photo of Prince Charles wearing brown tassel loafers. Too bad it's difficult to find classic tassel loafers in a medium brown colour (other than rare Alden models).

https://img99.imageshack.us/i/gqwestonloafers.jpg/https://img149.imageshack.us/i/princecharlesloafersr.jpg/


----------



## Mazama

Doctor Damage said:


> Too bad it's difficult to find classic tassel loafers in a medium brown colour (other than rare Alden models).


I have a pair of AE Grayson's in chestnut brown grained leather, circa late-80s. Great fit and great tassels.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

New (to me) Keith Highlanders:


----------



## phyrpowr

Moose Maclennan said:


> New (to me) Keith Highlanders:


Moose, I had a pair of those decades ago, and they wore like iron. Didn't keep them up as well as I should have, or I might have 'em yet. Good purchase.


----------



## cecil47

They may not be totally trad, but I really like the AE Cody, enough that I have a brown pair and a black pair.


----------



## gman-17

Some guys are cool - some guys are cooler. Paul Newman wearing tassel loafers.


----------



## Reds & Tops

^^ this young man needs to tuck in his shirt.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Edward Green for PRL.

https://img403.imageshack.us/i/copyofbe0pyw2kkgrhqehd0.jpg/

Barker Black.

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/copyofbffvokqbwkkgrhqqo.jpg/


----------



## Epaminondas

Not exactly a strong endorsement for tassel loafers.

This androgynous/nerdy "guy" seems to reinforce the most negative strereotypes of wearers of tassel loafers (execpt he doesn't seem likely to be a lawyer).

As a wearer of tassel loafers, I would have hoped such a specimen would be wearing bit loafers, which would see more apropos by my judgment - in any case, I've seen tougher looking girl scouts.


----------



## gman-17

Epaminondas said:


> Not exactly a strong endorsement for tassel loafers.
> 
> This androgynous/nerdy "guy" seems to reinforce the most negative strereotypes of wearers of tassel loafers (execpt he doesn't seem likely to be a lawyer).
> 
> As a wearer of tassel loafers, I would have hoped such a specimen would be wearing bit loafers, which would see more apropos by my judgment - in any case, I've seen tougher looking girl scouts.


Nerdy? yes. Androgunous? I really don't think so. Some of us who wear tassel loafers are proud of our nerdy side. I posted the pic because I thought he captured a certain combination of style and panache which was worthy of copy. I didn't realize that looking tougher than a girl scout was a sine qua non of being a dandy. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Epaminondas

gman-17 said:


> Nerdy? yes. Androgunous? I really don't think so. Some of us who wear tassel loafers are proud of our nerdy side. I posted the pic because I thought he captured a certain combination of style and panache which was worthy of copy. I didn't realize that looking tougher than a girl scout was a sine qua non of being a dandy. Thank you for the information.


It's a Trad forum, not a dandy forum - did you misread? I would consider "dandy" to be an epithet.

You're welcome for the information.

Yes, I do suppose he has a certain Pee Wee Herman style and panache.


----------



## gman-17

Epaminondas said:


> It's a Trad forum, not a dandy forum - did you misread? I would consider "dandy" to be an epithet.
> 
> You're welcome for the information.
> 
> Yes, I do suppose he has a certain Pee Wee Herman style and panache.


Tassel loafers by their nature have a certain dandy quality to them. But my apologies, if I offend. I wish you the best of luck, which I think you will need, with the girl scouts in the dark alley.


----------



## Epaminondas

gman-17 said:


> Tassel loafers by their nature have a certain dandy quality to them. But my apologies, if I offend. I wish you the best of luck, which I think you will need, with the girl scouts in the dark alley.


I don't think they are, but I assume that you think that anything but a straight laced oxford is dandy-ish.

I'm not worried about girl scouts, but that "dude" in the picture should be - at a minimum, he should roll his sleeves down to hide his toothpick arms and not invite attack.


----------



## gman-17

Epaminondas said:


> I don't think they are, but I assume that you think that anything but a straight laced oxford is dandy-ish.
> 
> I'm not worried about girl scouts, but that "dude" in the picture should be - at a minimum, he should roll his sleeves down to hide his toothpick arms and not invite attack.


Isn't there a book burning rally you can attend somewhere?


----------



## gman-17




----------



## Epaminondas

gman-17 said:


> Isn't there a book burning rally you can attend somewhere?


Dude, get a grip. And, grow up. And, get a pair.


----------



## gman-17

Epaminondas said:


> Dude, get a grip. And, grow up. And, get a pair.


Interesting thought - so I could be as polite and well mannered as yourself? Perhaps you should think about living up to your screen name.


----------



## Epaminondas

gman-17 said:


> Interesting thought - so I could be as polite and well mannered as yourself? Perhaps you should think about living up to your screen name.


All I said was the guy did not do credit to tassel loafers. You conceded he looked like a nerd - I think he looks worse than that and is androgynous. You jumped from that to accusing me to being a book burner (i.e., a facist). and you accuse me of having bad manners? I get it, you like effete men with the arms of Marlo Thomas - no problem, no offense meant. Do what ou want to do. Sheez.

Again, I still see the guy as more of a bit loafer wearer.


----------



## gman-17

Epaminondas said:


> All I said was the guy did not do credit to tassel loafers. You conceded he looked like a nerd - I think he looks worse than that and is androgynous. You jumped from that to accusing me to being a book burner (i.e., a facist). and you accuse me of having bad manners? I get it, you like effete men with the arms of Marlo Thomas - no problem, no offense meant. Do what ou want to do. Sheez.
> 
> Again, I still see the guy as more of a bit loafer wearer.


Fair enough. I think your words speak for themselves.


----------



## Pentheos

Definitely a nerdy hipster. I mean, who really ties their tie with the back blade longer than the front? Only those who think it is ironic to wear a tie in circumstances which don't call for one. I'm surprised he doesn't have a mustache too. And those khakis - what are they, Bills M9? Moreover, those shoes look too big for his feet.

Sid Mashburn, Atlanta fashion gurus.


----------



## gman-17

Pentheos said:


> Definitely a nerdy hipster. I mean, who really ties their tie with the back blade longer than the front? Only those who think it is ironic to wear a tie in circumstances which don't call for one. I'm surprised he doesn't have a mustache too. And those khakis - what are they, Bills M9? Moreover, those shoes look too big for his feet.


But I think a tradly nerdy hipster and I didn't realize that nerdliness was such a crime, fashion or otherwise.


----------



## Pentheos

gman-17 said:


> But I think a tradly nerdy hipster and I didn't realize that nerdliness was such a crime, fashion or otherwise.


There's nerdy and then there's nerdy. The one kind of nerd learns a half dozen ancient languages, spends his money on books and (sometimes clothes), kinda cares how he looks, kinda doesn't, is shy around girls, loves his mother, and doesn't have many friends. The other kind of nerd tries to look like the first kind because he is in fashion and thinks it would be cool to co-opt the style of what he could never be (be that a math whiz, a carpenter, a lumberjack, vel sim.). Our friend pictures here is definitely of the second kind - he does, after all, appear on the website of a high-end Atlanta clothing store.

This reminds me of the debates about NYC's recent pop-flea flea market. See the blogs of ACL or An Affordable Wardrobe.


----------



## gman-17

Pentheos said:


> There's nerdy and then there's nerdy. The one kind of nerd learns a half dozen ancient languages, spends his money on books and (sometimes clothes), kinda cares how he looks, kinda doesn't, is shy around girls, loves his mother, and doesn't have many friends. The other kind of nerd tries to look like the first kind because he is in fashion and thinks it would be cool to co-opt the style of what he could never be (be that a math whiz, a carpenter, a lumberjack, vel sim.). Our friend pictures here is definitely of the second kind - he does, after all, appear on the website of a high-end Atlanta clothing store.
> 
> This reminds me of the debates about NYC's recent pop-flea flea market. See the blogs of ACL or An Affordable Wardrobe.


Pentheos you and I will have to agree to disagree. As a guy who fits into the first category, I love the loafers and I don't see either of us wearing lumberjack shirts. Not my style.


----------



## davemx66

*Great look!*

:aportnoy: I agree with you gman, that's a great look!
I wouldn't waste my time answering some of these messages...


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

This picture seems to have a very polarizing effect on this thread. I, for one, don't find the look to be terrible, but he does look to be trying a little too hard with the skewed tie and the seemingly deliberate blousing of the shirt.


----------



## eagle2250

Gentlemen (and I use that term loosely), the young man wearing the pale blue shirt, chinos and chestnut tassel loafers has been more than fully discussed. You have strayed far from topic and have effectively derailed this thread. Move-on, now and get back on topic! Epaminodas,should you have a burning need to beat on your chest and prove you are an alpha male...take it to a gym! If you play this little game of yours on a subsequent occasion, there will be consequences. Enough said.


----------



## mcarthur

BB burgundy tassels


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> BB burgundy tassels


Uncle Mac,

That is a fantastic shine. I am working on mine--hopefully I will be able to duplicate yours!


----------



## rsmeyer

gman-17 said:


>


That's more like it. I like the low vamp-the right look for the tassell loafer.


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> Uncle Mac,
> 
> That is a fantastic shine. I am working on mine--hopefully I will be able to duplicate yours!


thank you. just follow the procedure


----------



## AlanC

Quoted from Style Forum (by permission):



greekgeek said:


> Tassle Loafers. Not exactly Alden's but then again that might not be a bad thing...


----------



## gman-17

AlanC said:


> Quoted from Style Forum (by permission):


Alan,

I remember when J&M made shoes--once upon a time. I almost bought a pair in the late '80s or early '90s, damn, wish I had.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Great shoes, Alan. I'm glad you got permission to post them here. Note the mocc stitching around the toebox on those J&M shoes: it resembles the "handsewn" stitching on the Alden LHS, not the machine stitching on the Alden tassels.


----------



## greekgeek

Thanks for keying me in to this thread Alan! Lot's of nice shoes in here. :icon_smile:


----------



## gman-17

Looking at those J&M shell tassels makes me really sad. I can't help but think of duckhead khakis and Britches of G-town and Britches Great outdoors. RIP.


----------



## mcarthur

BB burgundy tassels


----------



## Memphis88

Pentheos said:


> Definitely a nerdy hipster. I mean, who really ties their tie with the back blade longer than the front? Only those who think it is ironic to wear a tie in circumstances which don't call for one. I'm surprised he doesn't have a mustache too. And those khakis - what are they, Bills M9? Moreover, those shoes look too big for his feet.
> 
> Sid Mashburn, Atlanta fashion gurus.


One of my dreams is to go to Sid Mashburn. Working there would be even more amazing. I agree the shoes look too large, but they are beautiful shoes nonetheless. I think the tie thing is something that the actual Sid Mashburn does and it seems like the guys that work there adopt a similar style. Here's the same guy (and shoes), I believe, courtesy of Unabashedly Prep:


----------



## closerlook

looks like in this picture the back blade is equal to the front.

the pants are disproportional though, which is what makes the shoes look big. IMO, if one is going for the high waters, they really need to make sure that the width from the knee --> down is in proportion with the area from the knee --> up.


----------



## Memphis88

Seems like the back blade length doesn't really matter as long as you can see it due to the twist of the tie.


----------



## closerlook

i know a lot of people who like the back blade to show, and i think those who do often like the front and back at equal lengths. to each their own.


----------



## gman-17

Memphis88 said:


> One of my dreams is to go to Sid Mashburn. Working there would be even more amazing. I agree the shoes look too large, but they are beautiful shoes nonetheless. I think the tie thing is something that the actual Sid Mashburn does and it seems like the guys that work there adopt a similar style. Here's the same guy (and shoes), I believe, courtesy of Unabashedly Prep:


What ever you want to say about the model, I really like those shoes. They have a nice burnished antique look to them. I also love the green cords.


----------



## Memphis88

The shoes are beautiful, to be sure. I like the whole ensemble, although I'm not crazy about how everything fits.


----------



## Got Shell?

On the website where that pic is posted, it describes the sportcoat as being bespoke hopsack. To me it doesn't appear to fit all that well, although it could be the pose. I would think most of us could put better thrifted/ebayed outfits together, given enough time. I agree, the shoes look nice, but too big. I just can't wear tassels sans socks, my feet sweat too much. I still wear pennies sockless sometimes though.


----------



## Pentheos

Memphis88 said:


>


Tapered green corduroy capri pants? Shoes which don't fit? This costume gives trad a bad name.

Late edit: he's wearing the same tie as in the other photo we criticized a while back. Maybe he could afford a second tie if he didn't spend so much at the tailor destroying his trousers.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Cole-Haan "Manchester" tassel loafer, which I think they just discontinued. It was made in the UK and I am 99% certain it was made by Cheaney, which means it was a damn good shoe. Keep an eye out on eBay.

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/1pc05707.jpg/


----------



## Green3

Doc - only in black?


----------



## gman-17

Doctor Damage said:


> Cole-Haan "Manchester" tassel loafer, which I think they just discontinued. It was made in the UK and I am 99% certain it was made by Cheaney, which means it was a damn good shoe. Keep an eye out on eBay.
> 
> https://img20.imageshack.us/i/1pc05707.jpg/[ /quote]
> 
> Doc you are the master. I really appreciate you showing those. Who knew Cole Haan made real shoes?


----------



## Memphis88

Pentheos said:


> Tapered green corduroy capri pants? Shoes which don't fit? This costume gives trad a bad name.
> 
> Late edit: he's wearing the same tie as in the other photo we criticized a while back. Maybe he could afford a second tie if he didn't spend so much at the tailor destroying his trousers.


Those are hardly capris


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Doctor Damage

Edward Green tassel loafers ("belgravia" model, I think). I've seen these in real life and although they are beautifully made, they seem too good to wear.

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/329489564o.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/329489513o.jpg/https://img191.imageshack.us/i/329489459o.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Berwick, from years past. Much higher fitting than the Manchester/Grayson.

https://img685.imageshack.us/i/329463259o.jpg/
https://img43.imageshack.us/i/329463363o.jpg/


----------



## The Deacon

Barrie Ltd. Booters Custom Grade Made in England Tassel Loafers 9 A/C on ebay


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Grayson in black suede (must have been a special order).

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/bhnvc9gbgkkgrhquhceeszn.jpg/

AE Grayson in shell cordovan.

https://img268.imageshack.us/i/293874398o.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Church's brogued tassel loafers. I think the shape of the last (from above) is magnificent.

https://img171.imageshack.us/i/331404561o.jpg/https://img514.imageshack.us/i/331405084o.jpg/

Ferragamo tassel loafers, from some years back. I love the minimalist look of these. You can still find a fair number of these in good condition on eBay, if anyone is interested.

https://img254.imageshack.us/i/tassel1.jpg/https://img14.imageshack.us/i/tassel2.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Alden longwing brogued tassel loafers.

https://img99.imageshack.us/i/bln1pzwbgkkgrhquokj0etl.jpg/https://img138.imageshack.us/i/bln1uvgbwkkgrhgookiejll.jpg/


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

In the 70s, there was only one tassel loafer in London for a skinhead skanking away on the dancefloor to ska, reggae and soul - burgundy Bass Weejuns!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Edward Green "Belgravia" tassel loafers.

https://img697.imageshack.us/i/o0480064010307072817.jpg/


----------



## Got Shell?

That's one of my favorites. They remind me of my darltons.


----------



## Got Shell?

Black shell Alden tassels in the snow.


----------



## Got Shell?

My favorite tassels: Darltons


----------



## mcarthur

GS,
i like your tassels. thank you for posting


----------



## Doctor Damage

I think these are an older pair of BB tassel loafers in calf. Note the mocc stitching around the toe: it looks much more raised than current versions, at least to my eye, matching the old BB catalogue image that HeavyTweedJacket posted a while back.

https://img693.imageshack.us/i/brooks70size10d.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

JM Weston tassel loafers.

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/bkz2gigbgkkgrhqqhdies7i.jpg/


----------



## greekgeek

Cross post from the Trad Thrift Exchange, some Vintage Hanover Master Flex.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Nice Hanovers, I guess at one time there were plenty of good brands. (sigh)

Belgian Shoes tassel loafers.

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/belgianvintage1size11st.jpg/https://img71.imageshack.us/i/belgianvintage2.jpg/https://img249.imageshack.us/i/belgianvintage3.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/belgianvintage4.jpg/


----------



## harvey_birdman

Allen Edmonds wing tip tassel loafer in black calfskin


----------



## mcarthur

harvey_birdman said:


> Allen Edmonds wing tip tassel loafer in black calfskin


nice looking


----------



## The Deacon

NOS Iron Age Safety Shoes by the makers of BOSTONIAN Calf Tassel Loafers in 10.5 M. Soon to be on ebay.


----------



## harvey_birdman

mcarthur said:


> nice looking


Thank you sir!


----------



## greekgeek

The Deacon said:


> NOS Iron Age Safety Shoes by the makers of BOSTONIAN Calf Tassel Loafers in 10.5 M. Soon to be on ebay.


Nice set o' steel toes ya got there. Be sure to post a link!


----------



## phyrpowr

I bought GreekGeek's Hanovers, cheap, beautiful, and they fit great...who could ask for more?

When I was in college these many moons ago, the hometown "character" was the Hanover rep, and I got a pair of palomino colored boots that strangers on campus would stop me and admire and ask about.


----------



## The Deacon

greekgeek said:


> Nice set o' steel toes ya got there. Be sure to post a link!


----------



## greekgeek

phyrpowr said:


> I bought GreekGeek's Hanovers, cheap, beautiful, and they fit great...who could ask for more?
> 
> When I was in college these many moons ago, the hometown "character" was the Hanover rep, and I got a pair of palomino colored boots that strangers on campus would stop me and admire and ask about.


Glad to hear that you enjoy them, my first AAAC sale! :icon_smile:

Also nice to hear the word palomino used to refer to a color of shoe again! :aportnoy:


----------



## The Deacon

My Vintage Genuine Shell Cordovan Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft Genuine Shell Cordovan Aged Tassel Loafers! I hope to send them to Nick V. soon for a quality resole!

















My vintage Hanover Tassels


----------



## greekgeek

^Nice looking shoes, please post pics of the "after B. Nelson" treatment. Interestingly, your post has the same two pair of shoes that I have pictured in this thread! Really love the J&M's..


----------



## The Deacon

greekgeek said:


> ^Nice looking shoes, please post pics of the "after B. Nelson" treatment. Interestingly, your post has the same two pair of shoes that I have pictured in this thread! Really love the J&M's..


Yes, I noted your new old stock J&M shell tassels and marveled at how handsome a shoe they are new!


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I want to see a pair of Ravello or Whiskey shells.


----------



## TheWGP

AdamsSutherland said:


> I want to see a pair of Ravello or Whiskey shells.


+1 - perusing this thread at the recommendation of several users, and they look surprisingly nice in cigar and some other iterations!


----------



## mcarthur

bb burgundy tassels


----------



## csheehan

*Tassels from the cheap seats*

Lands End tassels; $41.65 at the Inlet Store.


----------



## mcarthur

csheehan said:


> Lands End tassels; $41.65 at the Inlet Store.


they look good enjoy wearing. let us know how they wear? +1 for argyles


----------



## spinlps

An interesting pair of Paul Stuart tassels


----------



## mcarthur

^^not my cup of tea


----------



## shms59

mcarthur said:


> Lx-
> I would highly recommend to you that should purchase tassel loafers shoes in either burgundy or black shell cordovan.


I own black calf Alden's, AE Grayson's in black calf, shell Brooks Brothers that were whiskey but came back from restoration as color 8. I love them all. Can't go wrong with the Aldens.


----------



## mcarthur

shms59 said:


> I own black calf Alden's, AE Grayson's in black calf, shell Brooks Brothers that were whiskey but came back from restoration as color 8. I love them all. Can't go wrong with the Aldens.


I am not aware that bb had whiskey shells.


----------



## AlanC

Suede Nettletons:


----------



## mcarthur

^^enjoy wearing


----------



## AlanC

^^Not mine, I'm afraid. They're currently on ebay, but not my size.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^^Not mine, I'm afraid. They're currently on ebay, but not my size.


we will need to find a pair in your size


----------



## Doctor Damage

Cary Grant's tassel loafers in _To Catch A Thief_, 1955 (with short vamp, separate apron, and braided & tied tassels).

https://img140.imageshack.us/i/carygrantcatchathief2.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden 693









Footjoy brown suede


----------



## Got Shell?

Cards, I was hoping to see pics of the Alden shell tassels you wanted.


----------



## Cardinals5

They'll take a while to arrive, but thought I'd just prime the pump.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> They'll take a while to arrive, but thought I'd just prime the pump.


as you know, i like tassels. i hope you are successful in your pursuit of tassels


----------



## shms59

mcarthur said:


> I am not aware that bb had whiskey shells.


I bought them about 15 years ago in Boston- they were the display and did not come with a box. They were the right size so I bought them. Still look almost new- I still have the receipt $325 (seemed like a lot then). I have not come across them at any stores since.


----------



## mcarthur

shms59 said:


> I bought them about 15 years ago in Boston- they were the display and did not come with a box. They were the right size so I bought them. Still look almost new- I still have the receipt $325 (seemed like a lot then). I have not come across them at any stores since.


welcome to the forum. just recently bb had a run of whiskey unlined lhs


----------



## Cardinals5

Cordwainer Wright


----------



## Cardinals5

E.T. Wright - "Breather" Wright tassels


----------



## mcarthur

nephew,
are the tassels members of your shoe wardrobe?


----------



## Cardinals5

No, not my tassels. I was just skimming eBay and saw these Wright tassels and thought they'd be a good addition to this thread.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> No, not my tassels. I was just skimming eBay and saw these Wright tassels and thought they'd be a good addition to this thread.


they are a good addition for this thread. i will post my tassels worn this morning to starbucks


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## Got Shell?

Uncle, I really like your cigar tassels. If I didn't have my Darltons, I'd really be needing a pair of those. Beautiful pic. I think "coffee" would be a good name for Alden's brown shell if cigar hadn't been available.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Uncle, I really like your cigar tassels. If I didn't have my Darltons, I'd really be needing a pair of those. Beautiful pic. I think "coffee" would be a good name for Alden's brown shell if cigar hadn't been available.


thank you


----------



## Doctor Damage

George Hamilton in a scene from the movie _Eight Heads In A Duffel Bag_ (funny comedy, great character writing).

https://img46.imageshack.us/i/hamilton.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

JM Weston tassel loafers, no longer available. The seam that runs from the mocc stitching to the foot opening seems superfluous until you realize it means the apron can be made in a contrasting colour (i.e. spectators).

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/westontass1.jpg/
https://img3.imageshack.us/i/westontass2.jpg/


----------



## gccg

Crockett & Jones Cavendish - very comfortable loafers


----------



## gman-17

Gentlemen,

I also posted these in the WFAYWT thread. Great tassels from Alfred Sargent - the Lamport. I have to borrow a picture or two from Chay because mine were accidentally deleted but his will do the trick. I love the shoes, best made tassels I have ever owned and I have quite a few.










The sole's of the shoes are amazing.

Part of their Premier range. I had them make them the special burnished chestnut color.


----------



## mcarthur

^^ nephew,
enjoy wearing


----------



## gman-17

Thanks, Uncle. I really am very impressed with the quality and attention to detail in their standard line.


----------



## The Rambler

gman-17 said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I also posted these in the WFAYWT thread. Great tassels from Alfred Sargent - the Lamport. I have to borrow a picture or two from Chay because mine were accidentally deleted but his will do the trick. I love the shoes, best made tassels I have ever owned and I have quite a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole's of the shoes are amazing.
> 
> Part of their Premier range. I had them make them the special burnished chestnut color.


Very beautiful - and I don't even like tassels as a rule.


----------



## gman-17

^^ Thanks. They turned out very nicely. I like the tassels for very casual events.


----------



## Doctor Damage

gman-17 said:


> Thanks. They turned out very nicely. I like the tassels for very casual events.


Definitely beautiful shoes.
You made a great choice.


----------



## gman-17

Thank you, Doc.


----------



## wingman

Johnston & Murphy kiltie tassel wingtip loafers


----------



## Doctor Damage

Cary Grant's tassel loafers during the 'mountain climbing' sequence on Mount Rushmore in _North By Northwest_.

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/northby1.jpg/
https://img716.imageshack.us/i/northby2.jpg/
https://img841.imageshack.us/i/northby3.jpg/


----------



## gman-17

^^^As always Doc you do good work. I watched that movie this year and that escaped me. Great counterpoint on the socks as well.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Low vamp tassel loafers by Gravati.

https://img835.imageshack.us/i/394713774o.jpg/
https://img594.imageshack.us/i/394713982o.jpg/
https://img134.imageshack.us/i/394713835o.jpg/
https://img839.imageshack.us/i/394714037o.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

Doctor Damage said:


> Cary Grant's tassel loafers during the 'mountain climbing' sequence on Mount Rushmore in _North By Northwest_.
> 
> https://img408.imageshack.us/i/northby1.jpg/
> https://img716.imageshack.us/i/northby2.jpg/
> https://img841.imageshack.us/i/northby3.jpg/


this can be seen in a similar scene in Vertigo as well.
he must have loved the tassels!


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> Very beautiful - and I don't even like tassels as a rule.


I _do_ like tassels...and these are extraordinary!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

So does anyone here have any idea why we haven't seen a pair of Ravello or Whiskey tassels from Alden? I don't even think I'd like the whiskey ones, but I'm still curious that I haven't heard of them ever being made.


----------



## closerlook

i had a pair of cigar for a brief second that were VERY close to ravello.


----------



## Got Shell?

I've seen a ravello pair, so at least one batch has been made. I think mac has a pair in whiskey. Most retailers just don't make tassels out of exotic colors when they get an allocation. Cigar is obviously more common.


----------



## Got Shell?

The pair I've seen:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=119013&highlight=ravello+alden

Selling for an incredible $175! Beautiful tassels, I think ravello works much better for tassels than whiskey does, then again, that's probably why I love my Darlton tassels so much. Light brown shell + double leather soles.


----------



## closerlook

^^^
Did those sell? If not can you put in contact with the seller [I don't use SF]?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

closerlook said:


> ^^^
> Did those sell? If not can you put in contact with the seller [I don't use SF]?


 They are sold.

I stand corrected about Ravello.

My super secret shoe chart does not show a pair of Whiskey Tassels, but it is certainly possible that I've missed them.

I really want Cigar tassels...


----------



## demondeac

I like them, but I think they would look out of place on someone my age (22 yrs).


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> I've seen a ravello pair, so at least one batch has been made. I think mac has a pair in whiskey. Most retailers just don't make tassels out of exotic colors when they get an allocation. Cigar is obviously more common.


unfortunately, i do not have whiskey tassels


----------



## mcarthur

demondeac said:


> I like them, but I think they would look out of place on someone my age (22 yrs).


tassels look good at any age. try tassels you will like them


----------



## Doctor Damage

PRL tassel loafers, made by Edward Green.
They're unline - see, tassel loafers don't have to weigh as much as workboots!

https://img811.imageshack.us/i/rlpltasselloafer2.jpg/
https://img225.imageshack.us/i/rlpltasselloafer3.jpg/
https://img843.imageshack.us/i/rlpltasselloafer4.jpg/


----------



## Merle

I saw this in Mad Men  



Any Idea what brand this might be?


----------



## closerlook

I always notice Don's tassels on random episodes. 
my guess is they are brooks, they had some partnership last year with mad men ads in the store.


----------



## gman-17

closerlook said:


> I always notice Don's tassels on random episodes.
> my guess is they are brooks, they had some partnership last year with mad men ads in the store.


I was going to say, I think they are Alden's and I believe Brook's would be Alden.


----------



## Merle

I've never noticed he wore them before... So their Alden's, really nice 

I guess it's ment to be casual? Cuz he wears them at home?


----------



## Cardinals5

Stacy Adams...from when they made some great shoes.


----------



## Doctor Damage

^ Those are great!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ferragamo tassel loafers with kilt and brogue detailing. Normally this sort of thing would be "too much" but I think it sorta works okay on these (although those tassels would be better rounder and smaller).

https://img837.imageshack.us/i/83106.jpg/
https://img409.imageshack.us/i/83104.jpg/


----------



## bd79cc

Cardinals5 said:


> Stacy Adams...from when they made some great shoes.


Tangerine Stacys - don't see these around anymore. A mens' store here in town has such a continuing demand for the cap toe and "split" toe lace-up versions of this shoe that they had a shoemaker in Mexico begin production of the shoes after Stacy Adams phased them out (https://www.pennersinc.com/shoes/stacy-penners.html).


----------



## Cardinals5

Haven't seen this version before. Maybe an Alden special order for some shop?


----------



## closerlook

I had those
its the tumbled calf on the flex welt --> copley last.


----------



## Cardinals5

closerlook said:


> I had those
> its the tumbled calf on the flex welt --> copley last.


Was the tumbled calf a special order for a shop or available through regular Alden retailers?


----------



## sjk

Cardinals5 said:


> Was the tumbled calf a special order for a shop or available through regular Alden retailers?


They are part of Alden's regular line, although are in the process of being phased out. They are not hard to find at the usual Alden retailers, but if you are interested, I would not dally, as not all sizes are available, and once they are gone, they're gone.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## closerlook

^^^ uncle, name your source


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> ^^^ uncle, name your source


special order


----------



## dcjacobson

> ravello tassels
> argyles otc


Mr. Mc:
I just wanna know, where can you get otc argyles? They're super rare around here.

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## mcarthur

dcjacobson said:


> Mr. Mc:
> I just wanna know, where can you get otc argyles? They're super rare around here.
> 
> Thanks,
> DJ


ben silver- both wool and cotton
our forum member alex kabbaz-marcoliani


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## chilton

#8, post mac-method


----------



## mcarthur

chilton said:


> #8, post mac-method


they look outstanding
check the sole


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> ravello tassels
> argyles otc


beautiful color. I need to learn to shine my shoes like that.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Edward Green "Belgravia" tassel loafers.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/kgrhqmokm4e2d08besbnwu2.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/852/kgrhqmokjme29izi9ybnwvc.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/kgrhqiokp0e25fkskl2bnwv.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted said:


> beautiful color. I need to learn to shine my shoes like that.


thank you
follow the procedure


----------



## leisureclass

Wow... https://www.unionmadegoods.com/Alden_Alden_X_Unionmade_Tassel_Mocc_in_Navy_Suede_1736.html ...Beautiful.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tod's (summer 2011). Look to be as lightweight as the Belgian Shoes tassel loafers.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/tods1summer2011.jpg/


----------



## jwlester

I've got the itch but can't bring myself to pull the trigger. How do these fit for someone with a high instep/high arch? I've tried them on and they seem to be fine, but I have other loafers which seem to fit but after hours of wear, start to make my feet ache from the instep pressure. Thanks.


----------



## Bird Shooter

A-tassel mocs

Hello gentlefolk,

Scored these specimens on the popular online auction site. I am wearing them as I type this message, sans hosiery. Thank you for looking at the photograph.

Your friend,

Owen


----------



## mcarthur

Bird Shooter said:


> A-tassel mocs
> 
> Hello gentlefolk,
> 
> Scored these specimens on the popular online auction site. I am wearing them as I type this message, sans hosiery. Thank you for looking at the photograph.
> 
> Your friend,
> 
> Owen


enjoy wearing your tassels


----------



## Damienos

Alden for BB in #8 Shell


----------



## mcarthur

Damienos said:


> Alden for BB in #8 Shell


welcome to the forum
nice tassels


----------



## Doctor Damage

EG for PRL

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/58136625354f24c8be7cb.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/5814230722fdf14a9219b.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/5813662459357c1e07a1b.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/807/5814230966abd58fb22bb.jpg/


----------



## greeny

tassel loafers are the best


----------



## phyrpowr

Just got some Stuart McGuire shell tassels from NationalPastime of ebay. Lovely shoe, nice and supple (only slightly worn, no footbed imprinting), and turned out to be an excellent fit...all for about $75. Amazing to recall, when I see something like these, how very many US mfrs. there were not so very long ago. They replace some equally nice ET Wrights that are just a touch too snug. Anyone interested in a pair of darker shell tassels in 12 Narrow, email me as I can't seem to get the hang of photobucket, I can include pix in a return mail


----------



## KRMaley

My old Alden for BB Cord. Shell Tassels. Still look and wear great.


----------



## mcarthur

KRMaley said:


> View attachment 2617
> 
> 
> My old Alden for BB Cord. Shell Tassels. Still look and wear great.


how old?


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## KRMaley

I have had them for almost 7 years. Old for me, perhaps not to others. They were the first quality shoe I purchased and of course have lasted the longest compared to any other previous shoes I purchased.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Allen Edmonds Grayson in "Burgundy Shell" (first, as I sit here typing this, using my lousy blackberry camera)









(when new, with a better camera)


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Allen Edmonds Grayson in "Burgundy Shell"
> 
> (when new, with a better camera)


good looking tassels! enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

Hanover Imperial Burgundy Shell Cordovan Tassels (not mine)


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## Southern Threads

Does anyone know if AE ever made the Grayson in a brown calf skin??


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Yes, they did (but they're fairly rare). They're Model No. 8257

They look like this


----------



## Southern Threads

Thanks Cardinal! Just what I was looking for.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Yes, they did (but they're fairly rare). They're Model No. 8257
> 
> They look like this


nephew,
i hope these belong to you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassel
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## gccg

Cheaney Grainger Brown Suede


----------



## mcarthur

gccg said:


> Cheaney Grainger Brown Suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

black tassels
argyles otc


----------



## andrel42

Bostonian Crown Windsor in cigar shell


----------



## mcarthur

color 8
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## greekgeek

andrel42 said:


> Bostonian Crown Windsor in cigar shell


Close, but no Cigar.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, but those Tassels are quite handsome, none-the-less!


----------



## mcarthur

black tassel
argyles otc


----------



## gccg

Herring Marlow (by Cheaney)


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great looking Tassel loafers. May you long wear them and in good health!


----------



## gccg

Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

color 8
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassel
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

black tassel
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## SconnieTrad

Anyone out there have a pair of burgundy cordovan AE Graysons that can tell me the model numbers on the inside?


----------



## Doctor Damage

For those of you who aren't Alden/AE snobs (ha ha!) it might interest you to know that Bruno Magli is offering tassel loafers this season called the Maggio which look the stuff, although the price is pretty steep... still, for people like me who prefer lighter, softer constructed shoes these might be just the thing.


----------



## Ensiferous

Alden 563 & 663


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ensiferous, I blame you for my almost too-strong-to-control urge to get a pair. I feel myself losing more conviction about not being able to afford a pair every day. Please be more responsible when posting :wink2:


----------



## Ensiferous

^ OCBD, when it comes to wallet-damage, we are all bad influences here at some point. 

The good thing is that we become more informed and make better aquisitions based upon our collective knowledge base.

You, for instance, have inspired a few transactions I'm sure, and you really should be getting royalties from the sweater makers in return!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tod's has some great looking tassel loafers for winter. Now if only Holt Renfrew in Toronto would carry these instead of the flourescent coloured driving moccs then I would be able to acquire a pair.


----------



## cincydavid

I felt silly in dressy tassel loafers until I hit about 40...starting getting gray and started wearing them. I now own 11 pair:
black: Wright Arch Preservers, J&M Aristocrafts, Alden 660, and a Mexican-built pair of J&M Deerfield IIs for rainy days
merlot/cordovan: Grenson, AE Graysons in calf and corrected grain variants
brown/tan: J&M Crown Aristocrafts in brown shell, AE Saratogas in medium golden brown, AE Brookwoods in Chili, and Footjoys in a walnut color
I love the way they look and feel, and like to hear the tassels slapping the shoe as I walk.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. They are sorta like Lay's potato chips..."Betcha can't have just one!"


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tod's


----------



## Cuttington III

Dexter 1957 - "Surry"


----------



## Harry96

Mcarthur,

What brand of OTC argyles do you buy (or is there more than one brand)?


----------



## mcarthur

Harry96 said:


> Mcarthur,
> 
> What brand of OTC argyles do you buy (or is there more than one brand)?


marcoliani merino wool argyles otc- check the website of our member alex kabbaz at customshirt1.com


----------



## Sgpearl

I bought two pairs of dark brown AE Mansfields on eBay for $30 -- one with skirts and one without. I have not worn loafers in years, but I'm very excited about these. They're in pretty good shape structurally, but the finish needs some work. It sounds like I should start with Renomat and go from there, but I'm happy to hear any suggestions, and I'll post pictures when I'm done.


----------



## mcarthur

Sgpearl said:


> I bought two pairs of dark brown AE Mansfields on eBay for $30 -- one with skirts and one without. I have not worn loafers in years, but I'm very excited about these. They're in pretty good shape structurally, but the finish needs some work. It sounds like I should start with Renomat and go from there, but I'm happy to hear any suggestions, and I'll post pictures when I'm done.


consider the mac method


----------



## Sgpearl

mcarthur said:


> consider the mac method


I assumed that the method was only for new shoes. And now that I realize my mistake, I can't seem to find the post describing it. Can you point me to it? Thanks very much.


----------



## Sgpearl

Also, these shoes have a lot of old build-up that i assume needs to be removed. Are you saying that you would skip the renomat, or start with the renomat and then use the method, starting with a clean slate? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sgpearl

The aforementioned AE Mansfields after Saphir reno'mat, dubbin graisse, renovateur, and wax polish, and some horsehair love. More horsehair love to follow, but they've come a long way already.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## Pentheos

This thread is one of my favorites. It shows me that I need more than just my pair of shell Graysons. Besides AE and Alden and Rancourt (who only offers suede, it seems), are there any brands I should check out?


----------



## eyedoc2180

8 weeks into a 12 week wait for Alden tassel recrafting. I am not sure I can make it.


----------



## mcarthur

Pentheos said:


> This thread is one of my favorites. It shows me that I need more than just my pair of shell Graysons. Besides AE and Alden and Rancourt (who only offers suede, it seems), are there any brands I should check out?


Edward green and rlp-marlow tassel


----------



## mcarthur

eyedoc2180 said:


> 8 weeks into a 12 week wait for Alden tassel recrafting. I am not sure I can make it.


the factory was closed the first two weeks in july


----------



## mcarthur

black tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Doctor Damage

I'm pleased to see that Cheaney is now offering a truly classic tassel loafer called the "Harry."

https://postimg.org/image/tef30zuv9/https://postimg.org/image/my2o9f5up/https://postimg.org/image/yn5ab9ppj/


----------



## eyedoc2180

mcarthur said:


> the factory was closed the first two weeks in july


Mac, isn't it even longer than that? One of my partners in the office has three pairs, and my wife is wondering why I am giving him these longing looks. I might have to follow your lead, and buy another pair!!


----------



## eyedoc2180

kforton said:


> I looked at the Allen Edmonds this afternoon at lunch. Compared to my Aldens, they were ugly. The stitching is all wrong--it's just run in a line by a machine. And they looked so clunky. I think I'll try the EEEE in black calf.


Funny you mention this. My AEs have slightly better construction. The look of the Aldens is better, mostly due to the more agreeable stitching.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

The ode to horse Bit loafers inspired me to post to this thread.

My collection of Tassel Loafers. These are mine. I would need a lot more room to post the ones I have that I am selling it going to sell.

Footjoy (Alden)










Cole Haan Green Label made in Italy










Johnston Murphy Aristocraft genuine Crocodile 1960's










Bragano Woven (English calf, but made in Italy)










Church's










Allen Edmonds (Don't remember the name)










Allen Edmonds Cody










Another Footjoy (my old favorites)










Allen Edmonds Biscayne








[/URL]

Allen Edmonds Mansfield










I also have a pair of Alden for Brooks Brothers. But, they are at the shoe repair getting new heels and one tassel.

I'm a little embarrassed by the condition. I need to polish them! I'm too busy shining shoes to sell.

I really want a pair of Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers.

11.5C if you find any!


----------



## Tilton

I'm not sure I'm following: are you claiming the Footjoys to be made by Alden? I don't think that's correct. Footjoy had their own factory to make those shoes - in Brockton, MA (just down the road from Alden), but they closed it down in 2009.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Tilton said:


> I'm not sure I'm following: are you claiming the Footjoys to be made by Alden? I don't think that's correct. Footjoy had their own factory to make those shoes - in Brockton, MA (just down the road from Alden), but they closed it down in 2009.


I may be wrong. But, I thought Alden made some of the footjoy tassel loafers. At least that's what I was told. Am I incorrect?


----------



## Tilton

Nobleprofessor said:


> I may be wrong. But, I thought Alden made some of the footjoy tassel loafers. At least that's what I was told. Am I incorrect?


Google seems to turn up 2 or 3 posts between AAAC and SF that speculate they were made by Alden, but nothing more than speculation. Footjoy did have a USA factory for their non-golf shoes, so it is more reasonable to assume that they copied Alden, rather than contracting out a shoe, which they could have made in-house, to a manufacturer that was literally the next town over, especially because it is unlikely that contracting out to Alden would have been financially beneficial.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Tilton said:


> Google seems to turn up 2 or 3 posts between AAAC and SF that speculate they were made by Alden, but nothing more than speculation. Footjoy did have a USA factory for their non-golf shoes, so it is more reasonable to assume that they copied Alden, rather than contracting out a shoe, which they could have made in-house, to a manufacturer that was literally the next town over, especially because it is unlikely that contracting out to Alden would have been financially beneficial.


Ok. I must be mistaken. I was told that Alden made some of Footjoy loafers. I have two pair of footjoy tassel loafers and despite having the same style number, they are different. I compared one of the footjoy's to the Alden's and they were exactly the same even down to the stitching. So, I assumed the rumor was true that Alden made them. But, It sounds like it was simply a rumor. Well, I still love my Footjoy tassel loafers.


----------



## Tilton

Nobleprofessor said:


> Ok. I must be mistaken. I was told that Alden made some of Footjoy loafers. I have two pair of footjoy tassel loafers and despite having the same style number, they are different. I compared one of the footjoy's to the Alden's and they were exactly the same even down to the stitching. So, I assumed the rumor was true that Alden made them. But, It sounds like it was simply a rumor. Well, I still love my Footjoy tassel loafers.


They're very well made shoes - definitely on par with the Aldens, so wear them proudly!


----------



## mcarthur

black tassel


----------



## mcarthur

king tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## FLMike

mcarthur said:


> cigar


I'm drooling!! Oh my....


----------



## mcarthur

FLCracka said:


> I'm drooling!! Oh my....


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## Doctor Damage

^ Nice, as always Mac.

I didn't realize this before, but Peter Lawford was wearing suede tassel loafers in the final, iconic scene in Ocean's 11.

https://postimg.org/image/dh34n9vlf/
https://postimg.org/image/lzhyf64wh/


----------



## Ensiferous

https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P4294526_zpse28ac4de.jpg.html

https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P3144312_zpsb119ecc9.jpg.html

https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P3144313_zpsf3ad5fe2.jpg.html

https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P3054228_zps041fc401.jpg.html

https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P3054231_zpsc16d93bd.jpg.html







Alden ad from the 1950s:

https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/ALDENTASSELAD_zpsf558fa8a.jpg.html


----------



## NoahNY

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## ricardofrancisco

This pair is from 1989 which makes it roughly 25 years old. It's to tight to wear now though.


----------



## rwaldron

As my next Birthday looms over me later this week, I feel like I might being getting grown up enough to the point where I should have some tassel loafers. As I think it will be one of my next two pairs of shoes, and I begin pouring through the dizzying number of options I become overwhelmed with the choices. Thus I was wondering if y'all might be able to guide me. Here are some dilemmas that I'd love y'all's thoughts on (though, any other advice is still appreciated):

1. Moccasin or Alden (LHS) style toe?
2. Plain, Strap, or Kiltie?
3. Shell, Leather, or Suede?
4. Color?
5. Brand?

I don't currently have a huge variety in my shoe collection, and I didn't know If I should stay in line with what I currently have, or venture out into new territory. So, here is the shoes that I currently own:

1. Alden 994 Color 8 Shell Saddle Oxford
2. Alden BB No. 8 Unlined Shell LHS
3. Alden x Leffot No. 8 Shell LWB w/ Natural soles
4. BB/AE Captoe Bals
5. AE Brown Alpine Grain Beefroll Loafers
6. [Planned] Suede Plain Toe Bluchers (another topic I might ask y'all's advice on in the near future).

What say y'all? Where should I go from here?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Alden BB Cordovan Tassel Loafers seem like the obvious choice considering what you have posted above. Not to mention they are gorgeous shoes.


----------



## mrfixit

based off your existing options, it looks like you are a bit more casual of a dresser. on the more casual side, you can do a rancourt tassel moc in snuff suede. i have the AE grayson in burgundy shell and i love it. right in the middle would be something like the Lake Shore Dr - i'd MTO in navy suede or golden brown cxl.



rwaldron said:


> As my next Birthday looms over me later this week, I feel like I might being getting grown up enough to the point where I should have some tassel loafers. As I think it will be one of my next two pairs of shoes, and I begin pouring through the dizzying number of options I become overwhelmed with the choices. Thus I was wondering if y'all might be able to guide me. Here are some dilemmas that I'd love y'all's thoughts on (though, any other advice is still appreciated):
> 
> 1. Moccasin or Alden (LHS) style toe?
> 2. Plain, Strap, or Kiltie?
> 3. Shell, Leather, or Suede?
> 4. Color?
> 5. Brand?
> 
> I don't currently have a huge variety in my shoe collection, and I didn't know If I should stay in line with what I currently have, or venture out into new territory. So, here is the shoes that I currently own:
> 
> 1. Alden 994 Color 8 Shell Saddle Oxford
> 2. Alden BB No. 8 Unlined Shell LHS
> 3. Alden x Leffot No. 8 Shell LWB w/ Natural soles
> 4. BB/AE Captoe Bals
> 5. AE Brown Alpine Grain Beefroll Loafers
> 6. [Planned] Suede Plain Toe Bluchers (another topic I might ask y'all's advice on in the near future).
> 
> What say y'all? Where should I go from here?


----------



## Reuben

Give some consideration to the Alden 666's, their tassels in snuff suede. I love my pair.


----------



## mcarthur

black tassels, argyles otc


----------



## Tom Buchanan

I cannot upload and post pictures right now, but I thought these were pretty nice.

Brown pebble grain Grenson tassel loafers with a braided tassel lace. (Is someone else wants to load the picture, feel free.)

https://www.endclothing.com/catalog...son-scott-tassle-loafer-5310-425/category/79/

And they are on sale right now for $189, which seems like a steal. Sadly, I cannot justify another pair of tassel loafers right now.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Letterman in tassel loafers. I have come to enjoy seeing light-coloured socks with loafers.

https://postimg.org/image/838614znd/https://postimg.org/image/g12ucq6cb/https://postimg.org/image/4794gvc6r/https://postimg.org/image/cfnnd4gtb/


----------



## MAD

I know many on this board will be appalled, but I wear tassle loafers with my suits, exclusively. Started after 9/11 when I was not going to unlace and remove/put back on tied shoes for airport security. Tassle loafers (Bostonian - some plain toe area, some wingtip style) were the answer - slip off, walk through, slip back on. For the most part, I do not have to remove my shoes any longer...but I think I'm sticking with the slip-ons, versus lace-ups. For some reason, I have this image/ recall of those tiny laces always coming undone, I want to get a pair of AEs, but I'm not sure I like their styles


----------



## rwaldron

MAD said:


> I know many on this board will be appalled, but I wear tassle loafers with my suits, exclusively. Started after 9/11 when I was not going to unlace and remove/put back on tied shoes for airport security. Tassle loafers (Bostonian - some plain toe area, some wingtip style) were the answer - slip off, walk through, slip back on. For the most part, I do not have to remove my shoes any longer...but I think I'm sticking with the slip-ons, versus lace-ups. For some reason, I have this image/ recall of those tiny laces always coming undone, I want to get a pair of AEs, but I'm not sure I like their styles


AE briefly made the Hyde Street, which I liked the style of, but they stopped. I snoozed, and I losed... er... lost








The RL Marlow ones appear interesting, but it is always hard to break free of the very strong Alden gravitational pull.


----------



## MAD

Good looking shoe there that is more my style, but I don't know anything about RL shoes (except they are probably very expensive). Does someone exclusive to shoes actually make them?


----------



## Doctor Damage

MAD said:


> Good looking shoe there that is more my style, but I don't know anything about RL shoes (except they are probably very expensive). Does someone exclusive to shoes actually make them?


Ralphie's "made in the UK" shoes are made by Edward Green and Crockett & Jones, in other words top quality shoes and better than AE and Alden (yes, they are). Discerning between EG and C&J takes some knowledge and a good eye, but you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Doctor Damage

MAD said:


> I know many on this board will be appalled, but I wear tassle loafers with my suits, exclusively. Started after 9/11 when I was not going to unlace and remove/put back on tied shoes for airport security. Tassle loafers (Bostonian - some plain toe area, some wingtip style) were the answer - slip off, walk through, slip back on. For the most part, I do not have to remove my shoes any longer...but I think I'm sticking with the slip-ons, versus lace-ups. For some reason, I have this image/ recall of those tiny laces always coming undone, I want to get a pair of AEs, but I'm not sure I like their styles


Don't be embarrassed by wearing loafers with suits. It's a stylish look and was common in the 1970s and 1980s, and both were stylish decades. Some of our members here can be too stuffy and dogmatic when it comes to this stuff. The only rule with clothing and shoes is to look good and look adult.


----------



## MAD

Yes, I know from roaming around here for a week or so that it would be a major No No, but the loafers are more comfortable and convenient to me. Plus, still look professional, even if not traditionally proper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_A

MAD said:


> Yes, I know from roaming around here for a week or so that it would be a major No No, but the loafers are more comfortable and convenient to me. Plus, still look professional, even if not traditionally proper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's always been my understanding that wearing Alden tassel loafers, or Alden-style tassel loafers (e.g., AE Graysons) with suits is a well-established part of the trad/Ivy style. I wear my Alden tassels with suits all of the time. I think that some of the "Kiltie" type tassel loafers (or calfskin tassel loafers with a lot of wingtip-style broguing) are too casual for suits, but not the Alden type shoes.


----------



## Odradek

Not really my style, but more of a PSA for those who love tassel loafers.
Meermin have just introduced an MTO in green calf that may be of interest.


----------



## JDL II

My two pairs of tassels.

J&M Crown Aristocraft and Alden 663. Unfortunately they do not fit me anymore. The shells were my dads and have a bit of wear. The Aldens are in great condition.

Feel free to send me a PM if interested.

Otherwise, glad to have worn tassels while I could and hope to scoop up another pair of Aldens.

JDL

Alden's are a 12 AAA
Shell's are a 13 D









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

black tassel
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Doctor Damage

Stephen Fry wearing tassel loafers with a tux.


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/eysw9s81r/


----------



## FLMike

rwaldron said:


> AE briefly made the Hyde Street, which I liked the style of, but they stopped. I snoozed, and I losed... er... lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RL Marlow ones appear interesting, but it is always hard to break free of the very strong Alden gravitational pull.


There are loafers with tassels, and then there are tassel loafers. I personally consider those pictured above to be examples of the former, and not the latter.


----------



## Color 8

FLCracka said:


> There are loafers with tassels, and then there are tassel loafers. I personally consider those pictured above to be examples of the former, and not the latter.


Wow, exactly.


----------



## Color 8

This makes more "con" arguments than "pro," IMO 



Doctor Damage said:


> Stephen Fry wearing tassel loafers with a tux.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Ralph Lauren seems to be selling a new tassel loafer which is made in the U.S.A, as opposed to the C&J made loafers.

Does anyone have any idea who makes these? They do not look like Alden, AE, or Rancourt (at least, not anything on Rancourt's website).

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=78189056

Edit - After I posted this, I realized the heel looks like Allen Edmonds. I think Ivy Style did a story on their new tassel loafer also.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassel


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassel


----------



## Doctor Damage

(click for larger)

https://postimg.org/image/p9puipajz/ https://postimg.org/image/jg13h1gxp/


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## eagle2250

^^
That is a nice assortment of Tassel Loafer options...very nice! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/xmyug4u1v/ https://postimg.org/image/3udzcpcuv/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Prince Charles in tassel loafers.


----------



## FLMike

Great picture, but a sign of the times, for sure. The two princes in suits with no ties....who’d have envisioned that not even 10 years ago? And William’s with those skinny lapels. I like the look of Harry’s suit a lot. Their wives look amazing.


----------



## Doctor Damage

couple of interesting follow-up pics... "outtake" photo from the formal family portrait, then a relaxed photo at home (note polo jacket)


----------



## Doctor Damage

some tassel loafers on the Japanese prime minister at the G7 thing


----------



## Doctor Damage




----------



## Doctor Damage




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

Doctor Damage said:


> couple of interesting follow-up pics... "outtake" photo from the formal family portrait, then a relaxed photo at home (note polo jacket)





Doctor Damage said:


> some tassel loafers on the Japanese prime minister at the G7 thing
> 
> View attachment 34015





Doctor Damage said:


> View attachment 35282





Doctor Damage said:


> View attachment 36678
> View attachment 36679


Thank you for all of this. A certain sign that the tassel loafer is indeed live and well, and to be found in the best of places. I've been on a something of a penny tear of late, but this is a reminder that eventually I may wish to augment the single tassel loafer in my wardrobe. These really can be rather elegant casual shoes in either smooth calf, or suede.


----------



## Doctor Damage




----------



## eagle2250

Doctor Damage said:


> View attachment 42332


Royals, for sure, but also genuinely good people as well.


----------



## Doctor Damage




----------



## Doctor Damage

Shelby Bryan, husband of "her".


----------



## drpeter

Are the Di Caprio images from the film _The Wolf of Wall Street_?


----------



## Doctor Damage

drpeter said:


> Are the Di Caprio images from the film _The Wolf of Wall Street_?


From the set, yes. I don't think his shoes were ever shown on screen, though.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Doctor Damage said:


> From the set, yes. I don't think his shoes were ever shown on screen, though.


They look like Santonis, buttery soft nappa. Soooooo comfortable.


----------

